# Hating on immigrants for our low compensation



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:

True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs). 

Yes, it is true: the immigrants who've flooded U/L do drive down our pay.
No, we can never stop this, because immigrants have always flooded to the USA.

So quit whining. Either take immigrant wages, or do something that actually requires skills!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Yes, it is true: the immigrants who've flooded U/L do drive down our pay.No, we can never stop this, because immigrants have always flooded to the USA.


Actually, the flooding _has_ stopped. Mexico has partnered with Trump to turn immigrants around, and those captured in the US are no longer "released" into to United States but are sent back. Meanwhile, several hundred miles of wall has already been built already despite the stonewalling by Democrats.
#MAGA :thumbup:


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


they're not legal.
They're traspassers. different from people who get their papers the right way. Not the crooks and criminals who border jump. Dump that is california is like that cuz of illegals.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


ya know what,

that's the truth &#128079;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Aneed Momoney said:


> they're not legal.
> They're traspassers. different from people who get their papers the right way. Not the crooks and criminals who border jump. Dump that is california is like that cuz of illegals.


Wait.

Aren't the immigrants that Uber and Lyft drivers complain about generally _legal_ immigrants? Do undocumented workers generally even drive Uber and Lyft?

I know there are many immigrants driving for these companies as I've talked to people from all over the world who are driving here, but they were generally coming from places that are difficult to travel here and stay against immigration law. There could be a complete end to illegal immigration and Uber and Lyft would still be heavily influenced by the availability of non-citizens in many markets.

Are people jumping walls and avoiding ICE actually driving rideshare in any significant numbers? Is it even possible to pass a background check without a current visa?

Facts only, please.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.
But I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free. Also I don't like legal immigrants who are abusing government's systems of caring ( showing their status as low incomes, getting housings, foods stamp and free healthcare without working or only one of their family member is working, making low income themselves. ) They are using everybody hardworking taxes and enjoying free things while hardworking people can't enjoy. I found many American also make themselves as low income (don't want to work on worries of losing their free money) and enjoying foods stamp, free healthcare, etc. 
>>>>
So who should we hate? To immigrant who are working as Lyft/Uber drivers and paying taxes, not enjoying government free program OR to those who are enjoying your tax dollar through Government free program?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.
> But I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free. Also I don't like legal immigrants who are abusing government's systems of caring ( showing their status as low incomes, getting housings, foods stamp and free healthcare without working or only one of their family member is working, making low income themselves. ) They are using everybody hardworking taxes and enjoying free things while hardworking people can't enjoy. I found many American also make themselves as low income (don't want to work on worries of losing their free money) and enjoying foods stamp, free healthcare, etc.
> >>>>
> So who should we hate? To immigrant who are working as Lyft/Uber drivers and paying taxes, not enjoying government free program OR to those who are enjoying your tax dollar through Government free program?


I dunno. I love immigrants because they have made our economy strong. My dad is an immigrant so I find it hard to criticize people who come from abroad, particularly if they use legal channels. I don't hate anyone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

this is in the advice forum because? Don't feed the troll :rollseyes:


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.
> But I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free. Also I don't like legal immigrants who are abusing government's systems of caring ( showing their status as low incomes, getting housings, foods stamp and free healthcare without working or only one of their family member is working, making low income themselves. ) They are using everybody hardworking taxes and enjoying free things while hardworking people can't enjoy. I found many American also make themselves as low income (don't want to work on worries of losing their free money) and enjoying foods stamp, free healthcare, etc.
> >>>>
> So who should we hate? To immigrant who are working as Lyft/Uber drivers and paying taxes, not enjoying government free program OR to those who are enjoying your tax dollar through Government free program?


Well said. And I think we need more immigrants. Nearly every fast food and restaurant I visit have "Help Wanted" signs. Not that that is where all immigrants should work. But it just shows me that people who want to start over with a better life, there are plenty of jobs here for them. I just want people to contribute. And not be pure takers. Could care less where they come from or why they came here as long as they want to be productive.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I dunno. I love immigrants because they have made our economy strong. My dad is an immigrant so I find it hard to criticize people who come from abroad, particularly if they use legal channels. I don't hate anyone.


There are many types of Legal immigrant. Illegal immigrants could become legal immigrants through getting legal asylum status. System is broke. Whoever came into US with visit visa or business visa, they can later stay over their visa stays and can file asylum status. They get work authorization permit and they can work temporary ( 2 years ) providing themselves financial needs. They can not rely on government free program. Also immigrant through Legal channel, ( through family chains or diversity lottery visa ) can not rely on government free program.
But, Refugees, who came into US through Legal refugee channel, government brought them in and giving free cares, making them lazy, relying on program. They have legal documents to work but they don't want to because they don't want to lose their free money eligibility program. Low income, free housing, foods stamp, etc. Some of the refugees are real refugees but some are not. They went joining to UN refugees camp in order to get opportunity of getting into third world countries like (USA, Germany, Norway, UK, Canada). Some are real opportunity seekers to get into USA, lazy people. They came into US and sucking up our hardworking tax. I am a hardworking person never seek an opportunity with a lie. So I don't like them indeed.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


U/L could make the hiring process more like a job:

Finger print, resume an actual interview, piss test etc.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I support immigrants because they are willing to take jobs that native-born Americans won't. For example, being my spouse :biggrin:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Entry level ground transportation has been the Purview
of immigrants for 6+ Decades

They are the ones that should be pissed at the Uber “entitled fancy-pant driver crowd” for
infringing on their territory and being the catalyst for Rolling-Back Fares to cir 1970 levels.

Only party that benefits is the End User Pax


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Entry level ground transportation has been the Purview
> of immigrants for 6+ Decades
> 
> They are the ones that should be pissed at the Uber "entitled driver crowd" for
> infringing on their territory while Rolling-Back Fares to cir 1970 levels.


Yeah, this is absolutely true. Immigrants have been driving private transportation for decades longer than Uber or Lyft existed. If anything it's shocking that non-naturalized citizens who drive for Uber or Lyft would complain about immigrants driving people around for money, since typically the immigrants (both individually and as a class) have typically had the job longer.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I don't mind immigrants, as long as they don't get after me for taking money from _them_ because Uber is their livelihood and I'm taking business from them just for side dough. This is a capitalist free-market country. Get used to it.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

You guys forget that it is the corporations that sets the wages.
When meat packing plants were bought out in Iowa 20 years ago by agro giants, the wage fell from $15 per hour down to $6. When white workers quit, these corporations went down to Mexico and actively recruited migrant workers. The deal was: find a way into Iowa and you’ll have a job waiting for you.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> You guys forget that it is the corporations that sets the wages.
> When meat packing plants were bought out in Iowa 20 years ago by agro giants, the wage fell from $15 per hour down to $6. When white workers quit, these corporations went down to Mexico and actively recruited migrant workers. The deal was: find a way to Iowa and you'll have a job waiting for you.


I think the cause-effect thing might have gone the other way. They realized they could drop the wages because migrant workers were willing to work for lower pay. I don't think they set the wages and then got in touch with migrant workers as an afterthought. The migrant workers were already here picking strawberries and washing dishes. Of course some people packed up and came to the US because of the jobs, but the companies lowering the wages already knew who would be working for the lowest wage.


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

I think you are too wrapped up in "immigrant".
Simply put, there are a lot of "people" driving and this depresses wages.

No need to politicize driving. Enough politics already.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> I think you are too wrapped up in "immigrant".
> Simply put, there are a lot of "people" driving and this depresses wages.
> 
> No need to politicize driving. Enough politics already.


Everything is political.

But you are correct that the over-saturation would probably be happening regardless of immigration policy. The gig economy is popular. Lots of people are flooding it right now. It's never been easier to drive strangers around for money. Plenty of US-born citizens at the Uber Greenlight Hub in Colorado, that's for sure.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think the cause-effect thing might have gone the other way. They realized they could drop the wages because migrant workers were willing to work for lower pay. I don't think they set the wages and then got in touch with migrant workers as an afterthought. The migrant workers were already here picking strawberries and washing dishes. Of course some people packed up and came to the US because of the jobs, but the companies lowering the wages already knew who would be working for the lowest wage.


The lowest wages were paid to illegals. For the price of 1 white worker, a company can pay for 3 illegals. The money that corporations saved, went directly into expansion and buyouts.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I only want what I'm legally entitled to & that's legal wages

Uber Lyft wages aren't low or lower they ARE ILLEGAL

It's has zero to do with skill EVERY contract should pay minimum wage over costs or it includes illegal terms that you cannot by law agree to, & is in breach therefore non binding as it's literally human trafficking to coerce free unpaid labor

Uber Lyft preys on immigrants & seniors who all have the same right to a legal wage that article 23 of human rights & the 13th amendment provide


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I dunno. I love immigrants because they have made our economy strong. My dad is an immigrant so I find it hard to criticize people who come from abroad, particularly if they use legal channels. I don't hate anyone.


Well done. Critics should ask American Indians about immigrants. Don't think my lilly-whight, English (must have spoken it, right?) ancestors had papers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> The lowest wages were paid to illegals. For the price of 1 white worker, a company can pay for 3 illegals. The money that corporations saved, went directly into expansion and buyouts.


I know the history. I read _Fast Food Nation _by Eric Schlosser. My point is that the corporations you're talking about knew they could hire migrant workers before they lowered the wages. The market was willing and ready to accommodate the wage decrease. As people like to say: under-regulated capitalism in action, aided by the economic fact of illegal immigration.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Wait.
> Aren't the immigrants that Uber and Lyft drivers complain about generally _legal_ immigrants? Do undocumented workers generally even drive Uber and Lyft?


I have no idea. But to hazard a guess. Don't you need at least a DL and SS# to work for U/L? I believe some states give DLs to undocumented immigrants. Not sure about SS#. Also, there may be illegal channels to get both.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I have no idea. But to hazard a guess. Don't you need at least a DL and SS# to work for U/L? I believe some states give DLs to undocumented immigrants. Not sure about SS#. Also, there may be illegal channels to get both.


I am genuinely interested in the answer to this question. I imagine there are some rideshare drivers who have outstayed a visa or snuck across a border, but there are way easier jobs for undocumented workers to get. Undocumented workers probably also struggle to get a working and insured car for the gig as well. It doesn't seem impossible but the hurdles are way larger than for most jobs. I did know that undocumented immigrants can get driver's licenses in many states.

When people are complaining about immigrants saturating the gig markets, I have to assume they are talking about people who are documented immigrants almost all of the time. (Unless I am completely mistaken, anyone is free to jump in here with a correction.)


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

stpetej said:


> Well done. Critics should ask American Indians about immigrants. Don't think my lilly-whight, English (must have spoken it, right?) ancestors had papers.


If only the Native Americans had had a leader build a wall down the East coast, and keep out immigrants from those shithole European monarchical dictatorships :confusion:.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I only want what I'm legally entitled to & that's legal wages
> 
> Uber Lyft wages aren't low or lower they ARE ILLEGAL


If you can't earn more than min wage at RS, you aren't good at it. I drive in a not busy market at the slowest time of day, and I net way above (federal) minimum. Yes, counting waiting time. Yes, counting gas, maintenance, depreciation, etc. Driving an XL vehicle but doing mostly X trips. This really isn't that hard.



> It's has zero to do with skill EVERY contract should pay minimum wage over costs or it includes illegal terms that you cannot by law agree to, & is in breach therefore non binding as it's literally human trafficking to coerce free unpaid labor


Every contract or every RS contract? Cause I've had years in business (non-RS) where I lost money, and I'm pretty sure all of those contracts were legal. Or should I have backbilled customers for more money?



> Uber Lyft preys on immigrants & seniors who all have the same right to a legal wage that article 23 of human rights & the 13th amendment provide


The 13th amendment does not guarantee a minimum wage. There was no federal minimum wage until 1938, that's 73 years after the 13th.

Take a law class sometime maybe? Or at least lose the employee mindset if you want to be in business for yourself.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


I blame the big corporations not the immigrants that want to work no matter what instead of sitting all day colle


Wildgoose said:


> I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.
> But I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free. Also I don't like legal immigrants who are abusing government's systems of caring ( showing their status as low incomes, getting housings, foods stamp and free healthcare without working or only one of their family member is working, making low income themselves. ) They are using everybody hardworking taxes and enjoying free things while hardworking people can't enjoy. I found many American also make themselves as low income (don't want to work on worries of losing their free money) and enjoying foods stamp, free healthcare, etc.
> >>>>
> So who should we hate? To immigrant who are working as Lyft/Uber drivers and paying taxes, not enjoying government free program OR to those who are enjoying your tax dollar through Government free program?


what about Americans who abuse the system?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> If you can't earn more than min wage at RS, you aren't good at it. I drive in a not busy market at the slowest time of day, and I net way above (federal) minimum. Yes, counting waiting time. Yes, counting gas, maintenance, depreciation, etc. Driving an XL vehicle but doing mostly X trips. This really isn't that hard.
> 
> Every contract or every RS contract? Cause I've had years in business (non-RS) where I lost money, and I'm pretty sure all of those contracts were legal. Or should I have backbilled customers for more money?
> 
> ...


I earn $50+ an hour me me me is dull dull dull 96% fail & since I can literally proove with math, screenshots & receipts 90+% of the blank contracts I'm sent are attempts to defraud me into working for free

Every contract you had was complete when you accepted the terms right? Not blank so if you lost money it's because you under bidded not because you were tricked & defrauded that would be illegal that's why their being forced by their biggest market to show them but they still can't resist to throw more fraud in the mix by letting drivers set prices lower lmao NOT ONE driver would request that feature NOT ONE lmao but thousands will use it because that's the only way they'll get requests haha pure EVIL punishment for being forced to show details and not be able to trick drivers anymore priceless but typical Uber they do amaze me with how much they hate drivers it's like a religion to them at this point can not let labor make minimum wage must steal & defraud as much as possible

No the 13th amendment bans free labor the contracts that cost me money which would be 90% of them because it's 2020 & .60 per mile is a 1970s cab rate, is free labor i.e. slavery there are other forms it's not just whips, chains, force, coersion fits the definition I didn't define it

No need for a law class maybe you should stop justifying Uber lyfts blatant illegal activity, human rights violations, constitutional violations, labor law violations,

They have been forced and are on record violating the law numerous times these things are documented you know

But keep trying to convince me like Uber Lyft that I'm stupid & can't do 3rd grade math, & can't figure out for 4+ years 9 outta 10 requests are illegal attempts to human trafficking me

BTW I do mainly xl only x is rematch at airport only or going to airport or cancel and has been for 5+ years I have that option but realize many others don't really have a choice & they're being exploited someone's servicing ally cancels & ignores and they're driving from farther away to service them, dumb & desperate have rights too

Or stand up for people literally robbing senior citizens (near 50% of drivers) & immigrants happy with $3 an hour because it's $3 a day in their homelands

I signed up for a side hustle not to play games and have to waste time, money, risk life driving somewhere only to have to cancel because I'd rather lose $1-2 and give pax a terrible experience having to wait than $2+ driving them somewhere for an illegal wage, I'd rather you know "drive whenever I want" as their advertising states than have to play games & avoid 90+% of the app, it's one thing if it was 10% which would still be unexceptable but 9 outta 10 rides being fraud is just so beyond illegal it's like bizzaro world

Anyhoo knew it was a Ponzi first day & I play it accordingly, I just hope I can get a few months of details before they are bought out or bailed out too big to fail or are shut down all assets seized & thrown in prison where they belong

Lol haven't been someone's employee since the 90s although I'm smart enough to know Uber Lyft treats me like one which is another illegal activity as the CEO says I'm an "independent business owner" I choose to run my business at a profit, 90+% of Uber Lyft requests by design don't offer that & are in breach

I have the rights to the details of my contract, I have the right to cancel without punishment instead of providing free labor, I have the right to a legal wage, I have the right not to be coerced or defrauded into working for free Uber Lyft violates these rights on a daily basis periodt and have probably 50,000+ times in 5 years

96% who fail by design aren't failing because they're not good at it they fail because of the illegal predatory pay & fraud periodt


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.


Very well-said. I work in disease research and would like to share the perspective about this career.

This industry relies pretty much on exploitation of research students and fellows. I know several students well and when they shared with me for the first time about their feelings, it really shocked me. Depending on the institutions, research students in general receive $2000 stipend a month. Particularly for those under the supervision of Asian professors, they are expected to work at least 9 am to 9 pm. Weekends and holidays do not mean differently than Mon-Fridays. Do not forget that the stipend is taxable which does not make any sense to me. They need to work harder than anyone else to get their research projects published. Should they fail, they cannot graduate with the title of PhD. Furthermore, having one scientific publication is only the general guideline laid by the university. Most professors have way higher standards demanding their students not to publish an average work, but various high impact works.

Assuming these students make their way through, there are still a lot of question marks in their future. With the title of PhD, they get 'promoted' to research fellow (if hired) which receives an average salary of $45-$52k. This wage variation is attributed to the nature of the institution (state funded vs private corporation), funding opportunities and status of the principal investigators. Unfortunately, a certain portion of these scholars are still extorted. There is no stability in this field. Only the top fellows can have faculty positions.

If you think you can enjoy life after joining the university as a faculty member, you are mistaken. It has always been competitive to obtain funding from grant applications. The faculty needs to in fact, pay the university of what I call the 'occupant fee'. This is to secure the title of faculty every year. How sad. Tell me, are Americans willing to take up these odious science jobs? Low pay but lots of education, dedication and stress only to make $50ks the best (Faculty level starts at the low $80K)? I do not think so. I know I am never able to advance in the brutal scientific community. This is exactly why I am thankful to be hired as a 'research scientist' by a laboratory that never runs short of funding. With several thousands less than a junior faculty, at least there are no teaching obligations and funding pressure.

The fact is that it is the visa holders / immigrants who keep this field from dying and out-competed by China. Sadly, no one even appreciates for what we have been doing.


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

homelesswarlock said:


> The lowest wages were paid to illegals. For the price of 1 white worker, a company can pay for 3 illegals. The money that corporations saved, went directly into expansion and buyouts.


No need for you to incite. 
What you state is only true for the smallest fraction of businesses. It is *NOT* commonplace. And often, the business owner knows who to PREY on as they know who the minority group is.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Wait.
> 
> Aren't the immigrants that Uber and Lyft drivers complain about generally _legal_ immigrants? Do undocumented workers generally even drive Uber and Lyft?
> 
> ...


The real truth bomb in this thread is - quit *****ing, this is low skilled work, if you want more gain a skill


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> The real truth bomb in this thread is - quit @@@@@ing, this is low skilled work, if you want more gain a skill


I kind of prefer the Socratic method of arriving at the truth but I can't argue with this logic.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Like here we go again with another 1 of these threads spun as something else, see?. Like OP must work for Uber or Lyft, you know?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

"America" and "American" are fiction. There is no America and no American. True and real Americans were slaughtered by the European Colonist wolves like inncent defenseless sheep. And the biggest vilain was that piece of scum called Christopher Columbus. Modern America is a combination of English, Italian, German, Scotts etc, and more recently Chinese and Indian etc. And American culture is also a combination of different cultures of those mentioned counties. "America" and "American" culture has always evolved and will keep evolving. Some posters will yell at me for saying all this 🙈😁🙏

Back to the topic. I don't believe illegal undocumented immigrants can drive for Uber/Lyft. You need a social security number to drive for them. Only legal immigrants with State Department issued green cards can drive for them. And legal immigrants make up the majority of the drivers. They drive for Uber/Lyft to pay their bills until they find something better. It is much better than working for McDonalds.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Finger print, resume an actual interview, piss test etc.


you mean like employers do to hire employees? hmmmm, you also forgot a credit check.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> "America" and "American" are fiction. There is no America and no American. True and real Americans were slaughtered by the European Colonist wolves like inncent defenseless sheep. And the biggest vilain was that piece of scum called Christopher Columbus. Modern America is a combination of English, Italian, German, Scotts etc, and more recently Chinese and Indian etc. And American culture is also a combination of different cultures of those mentioned counties. "America" and "American" culture has always evolved and will keep evolving. Some posters will yell at me for saying all this &#128584;&#128513;&#128591;
> 
> Back to the topic. I don't believe illegal undocumented immigrants can drive for Uber/Lyft. You need a social security number to drive for them. Only legal immigrants with State Department issued green cards can drive for them. And legal immigrants make up the majority of the drivers. They drive for Uber/Lyft to pay their bills until they find something better. It is much better than working for McDonalds.


A lot of illegals are driving on other peoples accounts or have accounts set up for them by family and friends. When ICE came to TIA lot last year many scurried over fences and bushes.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> A lot of illegals are driving on other peoples accounts or have accounts set up for them by family and friends. When ICE came to TIA lot last year many scurried over fences and bushes.


Well that's fraud. It has nothing to do with illegal immigration. A US citizen deactivated by Uber/Lyft can use that trick too until he/she gets caught.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Well that's fraud. It has nothing to do with illegal immigration. A US citizen deactivated by Uber/Lyft can use that trick too until he/she gets caught.


Not too many legal citizens would risk fraud for 3.68


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Not too many legal citizens would risk fraud for 3.68


Why not? A gazallion of young US citizens are homeless and are living the life of rodents in the streets. Am I responsible for their stupidity and misery? I yet have to meet a 25 year old immigrant who is living a life like that. I came to the US 7 years ago. I have two cars right now and a house. It is earning me $700/month. The morgage on it is $730. My house is earning itself. I have jobs with 4 language companies right now and I also do Uber/Lyft. 20-30 is prime age for a man. And they waste it on sleeping around, alcohol, drugs and all kinds of nonsense. And their parents are such morons, they failed in parenting big time.
I am not responsible for their failures in their lives. They should go and whine somewhere else. Those poor hardworking Mexicans making and delivering pizza are not responsible either.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Question..... Can illegal immigrant work for rideshare?
Answer ...... No, They never can. They don't have workpermit issued by USCIS. They can't even open an bank account. They can't get Driver License. 
Question..... How can they do to work for rideshare?
Answer..... First step is they need to apply for Asylum status through I-589 with $0 fee. Please note that, It takes about 6 months to have first hearing. Meanwhile USCIS issues temporary work authorization card (just for 2 years but can extend via renewal application with same fees) in order to provide themselves for their financial needs through I-765 work permit application with $380 application fees. They now can apply to have SSN# and then they can open bank account plus they can take test for D/L. This step will take more than 4months due to their English burden. Please still note that Uber and Lyft driver license requirements needs 1 year driving experience. So they can't drive for Uber and Lyft yet and they need to earn money to purchase a car themselves. When they are eligible to drive Uber and Lyft, their work permit is almost expired. They can do renewal. But within two years of their Asylum application, most of their applications were denied and they were already sent back home and some applications were granted. 

So, They can not work for rideshare very easily. But they will surely become no tipping riders of Uber and Lyft. Which mean, there are more immigrant coming in, we will have more no tipping riders which is a good News. Isn't it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Why not? A gazallion of young US citizens are homeless and are living the life of rodents in the streets. Am I responsible for their stupidity and misery? I yet have to meet a 25 year old immigrant who is living a life like that. I came to the US 7 years ago. I have two cars right now and a house. It is earning me $700/month. The morgage on it is $730. My house is earning itself. I have jobs with 4 language companies right now and I also do Uber/Lyft. 20-30 is prime age for a man. And they waste it on sleeping around, alcohol, drugs and all kinds of nonsense. And their parents are such morons, they failed in parenting big time.
> I am not responsible for their failures in their lives. They should go and whine somewhere else. Those poor hardworking Mexicans making and delivering pizza are not responsible either.


You make a valid point, American youth are spoiled, they think money grows on trees.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Why not? A gazallion of young US citizens are homeless and are living the life of rodents in the streets. Am I responsible for their stupidity and misery? I yet have to meet a 25 year old immigrant who is living a life like that. I came to the US 7 years ago. I have two cars right now and a house. It is earning me $700/month. The morgage on it is $730. My house is earning itself. I have jobs with 4 language companies right now and I also do Uber/Lyft. 20-30 is prime age for a man. And they waste it on sleeping around, alcohol, drugs and all kinds of nonsense. And their parents are such morons, they failed in parenting big time.
> I am not responsible for their failures in their lives. They should go and whine somewhere else. Those poor hardworking Mexicans making and delivering pizza are not responsible either.


Bravo &#128079;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I came to the US as part of a batch of like 11 dudes between the age of 22-27. Two of them work for JP Morgan Chase. One works for Wells Fargo, and he just bought a house in Charlotte North Carolina. He got married. One was very bold and took out a massive loan to become a medical doctor. He will graduate in a few years. He is gonna be a milliionere by the time he is 40 for sure. One already had a BS in Pharmacy. He took out a loan to study for a couple of years. Now he has a great job in Dallas. One studies Political science in Nebraska. He was hired after his masters. Now he is teaching as well as doing his doctorate. This guy will someday become another Ahmadzai and become president of Afghanistan. 
I have lost contact with the rest. But I am pretty sure I am the least successful of the whole bunch 🙈 Because I was addicted to travelling. I spent alot of my money and time on travelling which I regret.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You make a valid point, American youth are spoiled, they think money grows on trees.


First I found that strange. But after 8 years living in US. I found the two root cause for this problem.
The first root cause is SEX. Young kids become a parent and they are responsible to give child support. So their lives are ruined. They need to stop learning in higher educations. They need to work, work and work while paying child support. They will never get out of this debt until their first born reached to 18 years old. But at that time, they have more kids to give more child support. That cycle never ends for them.
Second root cause is CRIME. and DRUG. They got arrested and they have criminal back ground. After they did their time in prison, they couldn't get a job easily. Their records follows everywhere they go. They are sucked in the background records. Both root causes make them in huge debt too deep. Plus they couldn't live together with their parents to fight their debt burden So they could never escape. Their lives end there.
But there are no background record or no child support burden for immigrant. No debt either. So withing 4/5 years of their stays in US, they can save money. Money is increasing in their bank account. And they own cars, houses, and business as well. But for their generation will not be as same as them.
That's why people say that immigrants are making US economy better while US born people are being sucked in the black holes back ground check.
I wish some laws come out to make some closure on background check in order to get a job if law makers want to help American Youth.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I came to the USA on 96. I have a master degree in international economics and business from the Bocconi University in Milan. .plus a did 4 years for hotelier in one of the best school in Germany. When I came here no one would hire me. I started working as sale associate at Neiman Marcus and 3 years later I was the store manager in Tyson . My husband family are Iranians, all have PhD or are doctors. Even some of his employees who have been with him for 25+ years never could find nice jobs. What pissed me off is American with a doctor degree can work in Europe and yet here in the USA we must go back to school.

my husband has aengineering master from Michigan degre and no one would hire him. Now he own with his brothers one of the best profitable flooring company in the dmv, Delaware and west Virginia. He is now expanding his business online up to nyc and has a computer company as well.
Immigrant who want to make it can do it. He and his family are prove of that.
There is space for everyone if you work hard.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> I came to the US as part of a batch of like 11 dudes between the age of 22-27. Two of them work for JP Morgan Chase. One works for Wells Fargo, and he just bought a house in Charlotte North Carolina. He got married. One was very bold and took out a massive loan to become a medical doctor. He will graduate in a few years. He is gonna be a milliionere by the time he is 40 for sure. One already had a BS in Pharmacy. He took out a loan to study for a couple of years. Now he has a great job in Dallas. One studies Political science in Nebraska. He was hired after his masters. Now he is teaching as well as doing his doctorate. This guy will someday become another Ahmadzai and become president of Afghanistan.
> I have lost contact with the rest. But I am pretty sure I am the least successful of the whole bunch &#128584; Because I was addicted to travelling. I spent alot of my money and time on travelling which I regret.


Don't regret traveling. It's the best memories you can have



The queen &#128120; said:


> I came to the USA on 96. I have a master degree in international economics and business from the Bocconi University in Milan. .plus a did 4 years for hotelier in one of the best school in Germany. When I came here no one would hire me. I started working as sale associate at Neiman Marcus and 3 years later I was the store manager in Tyson . My husband family are Iranians, all have PhD or are doctors. Even some of his employees who have been with him for 25+ years never could find nice jobs. What pissed me off is American with a doctor degree can work in Europe and yet here in the USA we must go back to school.
> 
> my husband has aengineering master from Michigan degre and no one would hire him. Now he own with his brothers one of the best profitable flooring company in the dmv, Delaware and west Virginia. He is now expanding his business online up to nyc and has a computer company as well.
> Immigrant who want to make it can do it. He and his family are prove of that.
> ...


Also 2 of my husband nephew who lived in Austria and Germany came here in their 20's.
1 became a brain surgeon, he died 2 years ago at the age of 41 ( heart attack). 2 defeees from Harvard.
The one one has his own company and owns 6 houses in dc. And lives in Potomac.

yes I am bragging. Driving Americans millennials around make me lucky that my kids are not entitled like them. We immigrants know the value of money because we work very hard. And we deserve to be rich and live a good life.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Question..... Can illegal immigrant work for rideshare?
> Answer ...... No, They never can. They don't have workpermit issued by USCIS. They can't even open an bank account. They can't get Driver License.


14 States issue drivers licenses to illegals. That 28% of the States and more are thinking about it.

Buying a fake identity is less than $50. Legit SSN, Dob, address and all.

They will pay taxes under the fake name, but getting an IRS tax return from R/S is not as big a deal as you think it is.

So tell me again how 'illegals' can't make money doing ride share?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> We immigrants know the value of money because we work very hard. And we deserve to be rich and live a good life.


That is true. We know one thing that we have no family here to rely on. We know only we need to work hard and support ourselves. We migrated to US to have better life and surrender our status back home. That's why we don't complain and build our status in US little by little encouraging ourselves thinking of "Rome wasn't built a day."


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> 14 States issue drivers licenses to illegals. That 28% of the States and more are thinking about it.
> 
> Buying a fake identity is less than $50. Legit SSN, Dob, address and all.
> 
> ...


Don't blame them. Blame your government and big corporations. I see immigrant outside Home Depot and Lowe's in the cold, rain and snow trying to get some work and money to fed their family. According to my good friend who is a big shot for western money, she said 3 billions $ are send every year back to South America. No taxes on that. Because they know how to work the system that is broken.



Wildgoose said:


> That is true. We know one thing that we have no family here to rely on. We know only we need to work hard and support ourselves. We migrated to US to have better life and surrender our status back home. That's why we don't complain and build our status in US little by little encouraging ourselves thinking of "Rome wasn't built a day."


Bravo &#128079;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.
> But I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free. Also I don't like legal immigrants who are abusing government's systems of caring ( showing their status as low incomes, getting housings, foods stamp and free healthcare without working or only one of their family member is working, making low income themselves. ) They are using everybody hardworking taxes and enjoying free things while hardworking people can't enjoy. I found many American also make themselves as low income (don't want to work on worries of losing their free money) and enjoying foods stamp, free healthcare, etc.
> >>>>
> So who should we hate? To immigrant who are working as Lyft/Uber drivers and paying taxes, not enjoying government free program OR to those who are enjoying your tax dollar through Government free program?


Your lack of the ability to speak English is on you... If I moved to your homeland I'd learn the language... If you don't... I do not want to hear your tears .. your in America speak like an American or go home...

I'm sick of having to CHOOSE English when I call an American business because everyone wants to cater to immigrants too lazy to learn the language...

So learn or go home. I wouldn't want a manager who can't communicate neither.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> 14 States issue drivers licenses to illegals. That 28% of the States and more are thinking about it.
> 
> Buying a fake identity is less than $50. Legit SSN, Dob, address and all.
> 
> ...


All that could be possible. No wonder that orange orangutan from Brooklyn zoo is sitting in the white house despite his shady tax history &#128584;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Dekero said:


> Your lack of the ability to speak English is on you... If I moved to your homeland I'd learn the language... If you don't... I do not want to hear your tears .. your in America speak like an American or go home...
> 
> I'm sick of having to CHOOSE English when I call an American business because everyone wants to cater to immigrants too lazy to learn the language...
> 
> So learn or go home. I wouldn't want a manager who can't communicate neither.


Sorry I do Speak English , I don't correct it when I write on a board. Yeah as a ESL I made mire than 100.000$ x year plus bonuses in my career. Also I speak Italian, French and german. So you can f. Off buddy.
How many language do you speak?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> 14 States issue drivers licenses to illegals. That 28% of the States and more are thinking about it.
> 
> Buying a fake identity is less than $50. Legit SSN, Dob, address and all.
> 
> ...


Have you ever seen their issued driver license. It is clearly written as "Limited" with somethings. This is only as good as an ID.
Buying fake identity is just good for working at restaurant as a kitchen helper. or as restaurant server where background check is not required and where they don't need to show their ID and Greencard or EAD (employment work authorization card). 
So I am too positive that they can't do rideshare or a employee of a company where they need to abide the law where back ground check is required. 
You can buy fake identity or fake ID but you can't make yourself pass background check with that fake identity.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> All that could be possible. No wonder that orange orangutan from Brooklyn zoo is sitting in the white house despite his shady tax history &#128584;


And his lack of the English language . Even I know and say big words. &#128514;



Dekero said:


> Your lack of the ability to speak English is on you... If I moved to your homeland I'd learn the language... If you don't... I do not want to hear your tears .. your in America speak like an American or go home...
> 
> I'm sick of having to CHOOSE English when I call an American business because everyone wants to cater to immigrants too lazy to learn the language...
> 
> So learn or go home. I wouldn't want a manager who can't communicate neither.


Blame the big corporations not the people.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> And his lack of the English language . Even I know and say big words. &#128514;
> 
> 
> Blame the big corporations not the people.


Toddler in chief &#128513;&#128591;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> And his lack of the English language . Even I know and say big words. &#128514;
> 
> 
> Blame the big corporations not the people.


Nope I blame them... Learn the language or go home.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> And his lack of the English language . Even I know and say big words. &#128514;
> 
> 
> Blame the big corporations not the people.


Also I have seen plenty of immigrants speaking ESL be managers to Americans who where born here and went to school.
Have you heard millennials talking? Atrocious. They know nothing about history, geography and their own country history. Blame the schools. Sorry

and now I willignore you before my Italian mouth get me in trouble with my so not perfect English. Ciao bello


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope I blame them... Learn the language or go home.


Dude, English is not America's language. Millions around the world speak it as a second language. I didn't do TOEFL AND IELTS to please you and Trump &#128584;&#128513;&#128591;

Stop the stupid politics people!!! Don't ruin my music &#128378;&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;&#128378;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Yeah, this is absolutely true. Immigrants have been driving private transportation for decades longer than Uber or Lyft existed. If anything it's shocking that non-naturalized citizens who drive for Uber or Lyft would complain about immigrants driving people around for money, since typically the immigrants (both individually and as a class) have typically had the job longer.


Get your facts straight.

In the early days of rideshare when the percentage of American drivers was vastly higher, pay rates were ALSO vastly higher.

Pay rates plummeted AFTER the massive influx of Third World immigrants into this business.

It was AFTER the pay rates were slashed that American drivers bailed out of rideshare.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Your lack of the ability to speak English is on you... If I moved to your homeland I'd learn the language... If you don't... I do not want to hear your tears .. your in America speak like an American or go home...
> 
> I'm sick of having to CHOOSE English when I call an American business because everyone wants to cater to immigrants too lazy to learn the language...
> 
> So learn or go home. I wouldn't want a manager who can't communicate neither.


Guess what. My grammer will be better than yours. My Accent would not be improved in years. I am making long speech with good grammer to others while other speak broken effective short sentences. I've learnt English but that previous learning makes my improvement slow. Old habit dies hard. That's all I will say.
I don't cry for the Manager job. If you'd come to my country, of course you would learn. But Your usages will be very funny and people will still listen to your speech no matter what. Guess what, in other country, they don't care how a person speak, slow or quick or funny. They just care how a person can improve their workplace. Here I've seen at every work, Only those who speak fluquently and kiss their bosses and tell big lies get an honor of raise and promotion. You've seen it and you hate that. that is why you are driving Uber and Lyft.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Nats121 Are you suggesting that private transportation started when Uber was founded quite recently? I was talking about the history of private transportation, not rideshare. The only thing that changed from the days of taxis and limos to rideshare was the creation an app. This was a paradigm shift, but it's all still private transportation. Immigrants have been dominant in private transportation for decades (emphasis on "decades" - before the days of Uber). Please don't tell me to get my facts straight after completely misreading my post.

@Dekero I have to say, if the English language ever fades in dominance in the US I'm going to have a good laugh about it in Spanish or Arabic or whatever. I only speak English today as well as a bit of French but I am happy to learn whatever languages take hold here in the future.

@The queen &#128120; You should be careful with insulting millennials and their knowledge. I am technically one and I know a good deal about history, geography, and a lot more than that. I do blame schools for people not having a good understanding of history, but schools have failed _every_ generation in this country in that respect.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I have had something like 300+ Uber trips as passenger so far. As early as 2013, and in as many as 10 major cities. More than 90% of the drivers had accent. So I don't recall the glorious days of ridesharing when Donald Trump's sons and daughter were driving for Uber and Lyft 🤷‍♂️


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Nats121 Are you suggesting that private transportation started when Uber was founded quite recently? I was talking about the history of private transportation, not rideshare. The only thing that changed from the days of taxis and limos to rideshare was the creation an app. This was a paradigm shift, but it's all still private transportation. Immigrants have been dominant in private transportation for decades (emphasis on "decades" - before the days of Uber). Please don't tell me to get my facts straight after completely misreading my post.
> 
> @Dekero I have to say, if the English language ever fades in dominance in the US I'm going to have a good laugh about it in Spanish or Arabic or whatever. I only speak English today as well as a bit of French but I am happy to learn whatever languages take hold here in the future.
> 
> @The queen &#128120; You should be careful with insulting millennials and their knowledge. I am technically one and I know a good deal about history, geography, and a lot more than that. I do blame schools for people not having a good understanding of history, but schools have failed _every_ generation in this country in that respect.


 Not insulting millennials. Just outing facts out there. You can see countless videos of millennials whom have no knowledge about the USA history or the world.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


I'm one of those "several posters" you're falsely accusing of "blaming immigrants".

Demagogues like you use loaded terms such as "blaming immigrants" in order to stifle debate on the topic of immigration.

Your hope is that by portraying your opponents as bigots, you can shut off the debate.

I've made my position clear on this topic many times, including a response to one of your posts the other day...

The "blame" rests with the US govt for allowing excess numbers of poor immigrants into this country, NOT the immigranst themselves.

If I lived in a poor country and had the chance to come to the US I would grab that chance. Anyone with half a brain would.

The primary responsibility of our govt is to put the interests of Americans FIRST, period.

Flooding the country with poor immigrants is hurting the working people of this country, and by allowing it to occur the govt is putting the interests of the immigrants first, which goes against the very purpose of our govt.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I'm one of those "several posters" you're falsely accusing of "blaming immigrants".
> 
> Demagogues like you use loaded terms such as "blaming immigrants" in order to stifle debate on the topic of immigration.
> 
> ...


Please most of Americans don't want to do the jobs immigrant are ok to take on. I don't see Americans picking tomatoes in California. Let's not kid ourselves. Who clean bathrooms in junk food places ? No Americans. Always Latinos. Who clean your yard? No Americans.

who build the roads? Immigrants.

who build houses in heat and cold? Immigrants.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Nats121 Are you suggesting that private transportation started when Uber was founded quite recently? I was talking about the history of private transportation, not rideshare. The only thing that changed from the days of taxis and limos to rideshare was the creation an app. This was a paradigm shift, but it's all still private transportation. Immigrants have been dominant in private transportation for decades (emphasis on "decades" - before the days of Uber). Please don't tell me to get my facts straight after completely misreading my post.
> 
> @Dekero I have to say, if the English language ever fades in dominance in the US I'm going to have a good laugh about it in Spanish or Arabic or whatever. I only speak English today as well as a bit of French but I am happy to learn whatever languages take hold here in the future.
> 
> @The queen &#128120; You should be careful with insulting millennials and their knowledge. I am technically one and I know a good deal about history, geography, and a lot more than that. I do blame schools for people not having a good understanding of history, but schools have failed _every_ generation in this country in that respect.


This website is a RIDESHARE website and rideshare is what I'm talking about, not the history of private transport.

Ten years ago, what we call "rideshare" was a new industry, and it was NOT dominated by recently arrived Third World immigrants. That came later, and its occurance enabled unethical Uber and unethical Lyft to slash wages to poverty levels.

Those are the facts whether you like them or not.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Not insulting millennials. Just outing facts out there. You can see countless videos of millennials whom have no knowledge about the USA history or the world.


I am not boasting. 14 year old version of me would run circles around them and their parents when it comes to history, language, religion and geogrophy. As a kid I would draw world map on the board and label the countries. My teacher pronunced George Washington as "Jooraj Waasheengtoon" and America as "Amreekaa" &#128513;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> This website is a RIDESHARE website and rideshare is what I'm talking about, not the history of private transport.
> 
> Ten years ago, what we call "rideshare" was a new industry, and it was NOT dominated by recently arrived Third World immigrants. That came later, and its occurance enabled unethical Uber and unethical Lyft to slash wages to poverty levels.
> 
> Those are the facts whether you like them or not.


Here since 1996, taxi = rides here to me driven by third world immigrants


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

how this got into the advice subforum is a mystery. sheesh


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I am not boasting. 14 year old version of me would run circles around them and their parents when it comes to history, language, religion and geogrophy. As a kid I would draw world map on the board and label the countries. My teacher pronunced George Washington as "Jooraj Waasheengtoon" and America as "Amreekaa" &#128513;


&#128514;&#128563;&#128580;

they call my son ( Mehdi) like Jedi and my daughter ( Alessia) like Alicia. Alopecia, alexia,

Iran like I ran somewhere. It's eeran y'all.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'm one of those "several posters" you're falsely accusing of "blaming immigrants".
> 
> Demagogues like you use loaded terms such as "blaming immigrants" in order to stifle debate on the topic of immigration.
> 
> ...


I want to discuss in this. Immigrant (means more population in US) helps US economy growing. That is so true. You got to be believe in that.
When they come in, they need shelters (Home), foods, cloths, everything. They make money to fulfill their needs. You might consider there will be less jobs for people. In short period ( like months ) which could be true. But please consider for long term like this. US will need to built more houses, open more shopping/grocery stores, which means more jobs. That will be creating Millions of jobs. More truck running on roads, more employment opportunity, more service workers, more managers, more business offices for American born citizen.
If there will be no more immigrants, Housing business will fall, truckers are losing jobs. Many things can happen. That's how I see.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Here since 1996, taxi = rides here to me driven by third world immigrants
> View attachment 405374


Go to nyc. All immigrants drivers. Just saying. Even London has immigrant taxi drivers. Let's face it , immigrants rule the world.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Please most of Americans don't want to do the jobs immigrant are ok to take on. I don't see Americans picking tomatoes in California. Let's not kid ourselves. Who clean bathrooms in junk food places ? No Americans. Always Latinos. Who clean your yard? No Americans.
> 
> who build the roads? Immigrants.
> 
> who build houses in heat and cold? Immigrants.


Correction: American workers won't do those jobs for the crappy wages that they currently pay.

A meatpacking plant in Tennessee entire workforce was illegal immigrants because American workers refused to work there due to the poor wages.

After the ICE raided the plant, the company lost all of their workers. The company had no choice but to offer much higher wages.

And guess what happened next... American workers applied for those jobs.

It proves that if wages are high enough, American workers WILL do those jobs.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> &#128514;&#128563;&#128580;
> 
> they call my son ( Mehdi) like Jedi and my daughter ( Alessia) like Alicia. Alopecia, alexia,
> 
> Iran like I ran somewhere. It's eeran y'all.


Yoseph to Joseph, Ordan to Jordan, Yasoo to Jesus, Bin Yamin to Benjamin, Yaqob to Jacob.
They replaced i with j. But the problem is that those words with j don't make any sense &#128513;&#128591; While Yaqob in Arabic/Hebrew/Persian is derived from aqab which means "to come after" Jacob was part of a twin birth and he came out after his brother.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Correction: They won't do them for the crappy wages that they currently pay.
> 
> A meatpacking plant in Tennessee entire workforce was illegal immigrants because American workers refused to work there due to the poor wages.
> 
> ...


That is why those Americans live on government checks. Don't kid me on that. Work is work . No wonder big corporations go somewhere else. And yet you have a iPhone made in china. If that was made here in the USA with Americans workers you would pay 2000$.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Yoseph to Joseph, Ordan to Jordan, Yasoo to Jesus, Bin Yamin to Benjamin, Yaqob to Jacob.
> They replaced i with j. But the problem is that those words with j don't make any sense &#128513;&#128591; While Yaqob in Arabic/Hebrew/Persian is derived from aqab which means "to come after" Jacob was part of a twin birth and he came out after his brother.


It's called global economy babe .


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Which mean, there are more immigrant coming in, we will have more no tipping riders which is a good News. Isn't it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


In my experience, Hispanic pax tip me in similar frequency to whites (possibly more). Including those who appear to be first gen immigrants (obviously I have no idea about their legality). Admittedly, I'm from England, and I often talk to them about soccer, so maybe that helps.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> "America" and "American" are fiction. There is no America and no American. True and real Americans were* slaughtered by the European Colonist wolves *like inncent defenseless sheep. And the biggest vilain was that piece of scum called Christopher Columbus. Modern America is a combination of English, Italian, German, Scotts etc, and more recently Chinese and Indian etc. And American culture is also a combination of different cultures of those mentioned counties. "America" and "American" culture has always evolved and will keep evolving. Some posters will yell at me for saying all this &#128584;&#128513;&#128591;


And by each other. Why do all the left-leaning, country-loathing historians always forget the part about Native Americans owning slaves and butchering members of rival tribes? It's almost as if...it's on...purpose?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> That is why those Americans live on government checks. Don't kid me on that. Work is work . No wonder big corporations go somewhere else. And yet you have a iPhone made in china. If that was made here in the USA with Americans workers you would pay 2000$.
> 
> 
> It's called global economy babe .


"Those" Americans aren't living on govt checks, they're doing some other type of work.

The thousands of American rideshare drivers who quit Uber in 2014 after the pay cuts are doing other jobs, they're not collecting checks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Correction: American workers won't do those jobs for the crappy wages that they currently pay.
> 
> A meatpacking plant in Tennessee entire workforce was illegal immigrants because American workers refused to work there due to the poor wages.
> 
> ...


I understand but this opportunity will not last long. This is just for short treatment. When the business owner see they don't make enough profit, they will shut it down and they will invest their money on somewhere else. No good will come out for long term from this.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> In my experience, Hispanic pax tip me in similar frequency to whites (possibly more). Including those who appear to be first gen immigrants (obviously I have no idea about their legality). Admittedly, I'm from England, and I often talk to them about soccer, so maybe that helps.


Amigos give me cash tips. I love them. I just tell them that Trump is a piece of shit. "Trump is mocho karaho, amigo!! "&#128513;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I understand but this opportunity will not last long. This is just for short treatment. When the business owner see they don't make enough profit, they will shut it down and they will invest their money on somewhere else. No good will come out for long term.


That meatpacking plant is still in business years later.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> "Those" Americans aren't living on govt checks, they're doing some other type of work.
> 
> The thousands of American rideshare drivers who quit Uber in 2014 after the pay cuts are doing other jobs, they're not collecting checks.


Not all of them. Please read and educate yourself sir .

I am done with this. Dinner time. Have a wonderful evening y'all .


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

@Virginia is for lovers @The queen &#128120; 
I am thinking that US born American are intentionally making us busy to argue with them, dragging us away from driving on the street creating more opportunity for them to get more pings.   : D 
Just kidding.... I am going to take my rest here.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Question..... Can illegal immigrant work for rideshare?
> Answer ...... No, They never can. They don't have workpermit issued by USCIS. They can't even open an bank account. They can't get Driver License.
> Question..... How can they do to work for rideshare?
> Answer..... First step is they need to apply for Asylum status through I-589 with $0 fee. Please note that, It takes about 6 months to have first hearing. Meanwhile USCIS issues temporary work authorization card (just for 2 years but can extend via renewal application with same fees) in order to provide themselves for their financial needs through I-765 work permit application with $380 application fees. They now can apply to have SSN# and then they can open bank account plus they can take test for D/L. This step will take more than 4months due to their English burden. Please still note that Uber and Lyft driver license requirements needs 1 year driving experience. So they can't drive for Uber and Lyft yet and they need to earn money to purchase a car themselves. When they are eligible to drive Uber and Lyft, their work permit is almost expired. They can do renewal. But within two years of their Asylum application, most of their applications were denied and they were already sent back home and some applications were granted.
> ...


Some states will issue drivers licenses to illegal immigrants:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver's_licenses_for_illegal_immigrants_in_the_United_States
"As of December 2019, 15 U.S. states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico issue driver's licenses or permits to some or all of the population residing illegally in the United States. State laws permitting this are on the books in California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Maryland, New Mexico, Nevada, New Jersey,[1] New York, Oregon, Utah, Vermont, and Washington"


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Amigos give me cash tips. I love them. I just tell them that Trump is a piece of shit. "Trump is mocho karaho, amigo!! "&#128513;


You have to love a country where you can openly degrade the president and know that no harm will come to you. God Bless America.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Yoseph to Joseph, Ordan to Jordan, Yasoo to Jesus, Bin Yamin to Benjamin, Yaqob to Jacob.
> They replaced i with j. But the problem is that those words with j don't make any sense &#128513;&#128591; While Yaqob in Arabic/Hebrew/Persian is derived from aqab which means "to come after" Jacob was part of a twin birth and he came out after his brother.


And they don't know it. Why? Because they are ignorant.
One rime I called a teacher (Jennifer)of my daughter Fer Fer. She was offended. I responded to her" until you learn my daughter name I will call you so". She was not pleased. I emailed her for 1 year calling her that. Yes I can be a nasty woman like that. Especially when you point out that my English is not good and you have trouble to understand me. I also misspoke her last name when I picked up my daughter. So much fun.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> You have to love a country where you can openly degrade the president (in your former shithole country's language, mind you) and know that no harm will come to you. God Bless America.
> 
> Not sure that's how it works in Honduras.


It works for me in Italy.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

T


The queen &#128120; said:


> And they don't know it. Why? Because they are ignorant.
> One rime I called a teacher (Jennifer)of my daughter Fer Fer. She was offended. I responded to her" until you learn my daughter name I will call you so". She was not pleased. I emailed her for 1 year calling her that. Yes I can be a nasty woman like that. Especially when you point out that my English is not good and you have trouble to understand me. I also misspoke her last name when I picked up my daughter. So much fun.


I cringe when people change their names when they come here. I mean if an Irish stays Peter, an Italian stays Francisca, then why the hell can't an Indian remain a Rohit for generations in the US??? My children will have Persian names names. I don't give a shit. I came here legally. I don't have innocents' blood on my sleeves.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You are a descendant of the criminal trash that was put on boats sailing towards America


you are using a pretty wide paint brush to paint all Americans. Maybe you need to take a break and do something besides post here?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

i feel a thread lock coming on. Late, if you ask me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> For the price of 1 white worker, a company can pay for 3 illegals.


&#129318;‍♂

White does not equal legal and non-white does not equal illegal, Donald.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> This website is a RIDESHARE website and rideshare is what I'm talking about, not the history of private transport.
> 
> Ten years ago, what we call "rideshare" was a new industry, and it was NOT dominated by recently arrived Third World immigrants. That came later, and its occurance enabled unethical Uber and unethical Lyft to slash wages to poverty levels.
> 
> Those are the facts whether you like them or not.


I made it clear what I was talking about when I said "decades". You can't say "look at the name of the website" when I was clearly explicitly talking about the broader context of immigrants to the US in private transportation.

Rideshare is a subset of private transportation. Private transportation has nearly always been a low to medium pay job favored by immigrants. Just because Uber bribed people with inflated wages for a few years doesn't mean that model was sustainable.

Tell me some more about the Third World and America First. I bet nativist nationalists had no problem allowing my dad in from the UK. &#127468;&#127463;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

@Virginia is for lovers Bro, Please stop here and make some money. The forum is not to argue each other accuse each other. Peace.. peace .. peace... Bro.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Have you ever seen their issued driver license. It is clearly written as "Limited" with somethings. This is only as good as an ID.
> Buying fake identity is just good for working at restaurant as a kitchen helper. or as restaurant server where background check is not required and where they don't need to show their ID and Greencard or EAD (employment work authorization card).
> So I am too positive that they can't do rideshare or a employee of a company where they need to abide the law where back ground check is required.
> You can buy fake identity or fake ID but you can't make yourself pass background check with that fake identity.


Driver accounts are not hard to set up or share at all LMAO almost as easy as setting up a rider account


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I bet nativist nationalists had no problem allowing my dad in from the UK. &#127468;&#127463;


I once had a pax who told me he usually gets drivers that are immigrants, implying that I'm not one &#129335;‍♂.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

If you call it ride "share" you are part of the problem never was never will be you're perpetuating the fraud

It's a cab taxi where instead of pressing 7 buttons & talking for a few minutes hoping one shows up, you press 3-7+ buttons don't talk & hope you don't get cancelled on


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> Driver accounts are not hard to set up or share at all LMAO almost as easy as setting up a rider account


If you were looking for a hole, there will be one for sure. Some might do that but all can't. And you need to look at further. Let's talk about tax matter.
I am not giving my account to someone else to drive even if I have a job. There will be a lot of income in my tax return and I will lose my lower tax cut for sure and plus all of my benefit I could get on my annual gross income if I let someone use my account. There may be some, really few people (who don't work but legal immigrant) might give their account to someone else. But .. He/She might also consider what if that driver involved in accident. They will get sued and will lose their properties. Legal Immigrant are more careful on that.
I would like to show your belief to drivers who got deactivated and got depressed, I wish you could help them with this kind of your thought.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know much about immigration except that produce was a lot cheaper before they started tightening up the border and no illegal immigrants have cut my pay rate five times in four years. That was Uber.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> And his lack of the English language . Even I know and say big words. &#128514;


Not sure if he really meant with those words he said. At first I thought he did not rest enough prior to speech delivery but this doesn't seem like to be the case with the number of funny and even new vocabularies. To name a few,

Mid-town elections 
Law-markers
? Foister?
Delegimatize 
Nambia
Tim apple

The list goes on but this is quite impressive...
The United ?Shates?

This sounds like a slurred speech. It will be nice if he can at least have a medical check up.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

People who are here illegally their best bet is to keep a low profile to avoid deportation, that's why most of them work in the kitchen, construction, housekeeping, landscaping etc, if they are out there driving their chances of getting caught are higher, especially if driving rs, even if they were using fake docs or other people's accounts, that's why I doubt they're out there driving rs.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Nats121 Are you suggesting that private transportation started when Uber was founded quite recently? I was talking about the history of private transportation, not rideshare. The only thing that changed from the days of taxis and limos to rideshare was the creation an app. This was a paradigm shift, but it's all still private transportation. Immigrants have been dominant in private transportation for decades (emphasis on "decades" - before the days of Uber). Please don't tell me to get my facts straight after completely misreading my post.
> 
> @Dekero I have to say, if the English language ever fades in dominance in the US I'm going to have a good laugh about it in Spanish or Arabic or whatever. I only speak English today as well as a bit of French but I am happy to learn whatever languages take hold here in the future.
> 
> @The queen &#128120; You should be careful with insulting millennials and their knowledge. I am technically one and I know a good deal about history, geography, and a lot more than that. I do blame schools for people not having a good understanding of history, but schools have failed _every_ generation in this country in that respect.


I think the 300 years track record of English tells me you'll be holding on that laugh for a while.... Good day



Wildgoose said:


> Guess what. My grammer will be better than yours. My Accent would not be improved in years. I am making long speech with good grammer to others while other speak broken effective short sentences. I've learnt English but that previous learning makes my improvement slow. Old habit dies hard. That's all I will say.
> I don't cry for the Manager job. If you'd come to my country, of course you would learn. But Your usages will be very funny and people will still listen to your speech no matter what. Guess what, in other country, they don't care how a person speak, slow or quick or funny. They just care how a person can improve their workplace. Here I've seen at every work, Only those who speak fluquently and kiss their bosses and tell big lies get an honor of raise and promotion. You've seen it and you hate that. that is why you are driving Uber and Lyft.


Guess what I'm on a board on the internet.. and here....my Grammer doesn't make me 2 shyts.

Ohhhh and I retired with plenty to sit on my ass till I die... I DRIVE FOR FUN...unlike most of my counter parts.. but thx for playing..


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

👁 ❤ 🇺🇸 

But what you guys have is a gun problem, not an immigration problem.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the flooding _has_ stopped. Mexico has partnered with Trump to turn immigrants around, and those captured in the US are no longer "released" into to United States but are sent back. Meanwhile, several hundred miles of wall has already been built already despite the stonewalling by Democrats.
> #MAGA :thumbup:


Guber because someone is an immigrant doesn't make them Mexican nor does it make them illegal.

Throughout US history legal immigrants have flooded into the United States.

Most immigrant low skill workers are from the Middle East(no offense) from my personal experience.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


Do you stats to back up your claim, or are you just spewing what you believe?


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If you were looking for a hole, there will be one for sure. Some might do that but all can't. And you need to look at further. Let's talk about tax matter.
> I am not giving my account to someone else to drive even if I have a job. There will be a lot of income in my tax return and I will lose my lower tax cut for sure and plus all of my benefit I could get on my annual gross income if I let someone use my account. There may be some, really few people (who don't work but legal immigrant) might give their account to someone else. But .. He/She might also consider what if that driver involved in accident. They will get sued and will lose their properties. Legal Immigrant are more careful on that.
> I would like to show your belief to drivers who got deactivated and got depressed, I wish you could help them with this kind of your thought.


Who pays taxes on human trafficking lol

People willing to work for $3 an hour have nothing to lose its trivial to set up accounts & share them but last time I read up it's less than 1% of accounts so it's really not an issue

My profile pic was prince the first 2 years no one noticed or cares most ethnicities think other ethnicities all look the same and most barely look up from their slave screens to notice or care


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the flooding _has_ stopped. Mexico has partnered with Trump to turn immigrants around, and those captured in the US are no longer "released" into to United States but are sent back. Meanwhile, several hundred miles of wall has already been built already despite the stonewalling by Democrats.
> #MAGA :thumbup:


There are more eastern European illegal immigrants drivers now then Hispanic illegal immigrants, your great white hope is a hypocrite and racist.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Irish names are nearly all Anglicised, and the Irish language was suppressed heavily to the point of near extinction. But that happened in Ireland, not so much in the US. Anyway Peter is obviously not a native Irish name, it was borrowed into Irish ("Peadar") from English via Latin via Greek.

Here's an example of a native Irish name:

Caoimhin = Kevin


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

SHalester said:


> you mean like employers do to hire employees? hmmmm, you also forgot a credit check.


Hence the etc,.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

homelesswarlock said:


> You guys forget that it is the corporations that sets the wages.
> When meat packing plants were bought out in Iowa 20 years ago by agro giants, the wage fell from $15 per hour down to $6. When white workers quit, these corporations went down to Mexico and actively recruited migrant workers. The deal was: find a way into Iowa and you'll have a job waiting for you.


What happened in Iowa is a good example of our govt failing to put the interests of Americans FIRST.

An immigration system that screws over American workers by allowing companies to recruit outside of the US after de facto firing their American workers (cutting the pay from $15 to $6 is all but ordering the workers to quit their jobs)is a broken system that puts the interests of Americans second.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Wait.
> 
> Aren't the immigrants that Uber and Lyft drivers complain about generally _legal_ immigrants? Do undocumented workers generally even drive Uber and Lyft?
> 
> ...


Okey dokey, righty tighty, loosey goosey then Partna' :laugh:
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48359092
Patience please. Nearing the punchline.....


> In the documentary, multiple eyewitnesses in northern Somalia described brutal murders ordered by Ali, known then as Colonel Tukeh, meaning "the crow".


...Now wait for it....


> Shortly after it aired, Ali was deported from Canada for "serious human rights abuses", court documents say.


...wait for it....


> The US also began deportation proceedings against Ali, but he returned to the country in 1996. It is unclear how he was able to re-enter the US.


....and yet according to you, still unjustly deactivated by Uber with a 4.89 rating :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Just because Uber bribed people with inflated wages for a few years doesn't mean that model was sustainable.


In the early years of rideshare, the pax were charged a reasonable price for a convenience that they enjoyed and gladly paid for without complaint, with the exception of some complaints about surges, which came later.

It was certainly sustainable, but greedy, power-hungry Travis and his investors engaged in a scorched earth policy of massive fare cuts that destroyed driver earnings while at the same time dramatically increased the valuation of Uber.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cynergie said:


> ....and yet according to you, still unjustly deactivated by Uber with a 4.89 rating :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I do appreciate you sharing a story about an undocumented immigrant driving for Uber since I asked for some information on it, but I don't appreciate the suggestion that I care about the rating system or that I would defend the rights of undocumented immigrants or war criminals to stay activated on the platform.



Nats121 said:


> It was certainly sustainable, but greedy, power-hungry Travis and his investors engaged in a scorched earth policy of massive fare cuts that destroyed driver earnings while at the same time dramatically increased the valuation of Uber.


This is just an indictment of publicly traded companies. It wasn't sustainable because investors wanted growth at all costs. If Uber stayed privately owned and just kept building the business slowly while paying drivers well, that could have been a sustainable business. But they didn't and so it wasn't. Uber were compromised by VC expectations and corporate greed from the start.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I do appreciate you sharing a story about an undocumented immigrant driving for Uber since I asked for some information on it, but I don't appreciate the suggestion that I care about the rating system or that I would defend the rights of undocumented immigrants or war criminals to stay activated on the platform.
> 
> 
> This is just an indictment of publicly traded companies. It wasn't sustainable because investors wanted growth at all costs. If Uber stayed privately owned and just kept building the business slowly while paying drivers well, that could have been a sustainable business. But they didn't and so it wasn't. Uber were compromised by VC expectations and corporate greed from the start.


It wasn't a public company until years later.

Rideshare at realistic prices with well paid drivers was certainly sustainable and profitable, but Travis wanted to be another Jeff Bezos with a mega-conglomerate that expanded into flying cars, SDCs, expansion into Asia, etc.

Travis squandered billions of dollars that should have gone to paying drivers a decent wage and spent it on his pet projects.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It wasn't a public company until years later.
> 
> Rideshare at realistic prices with well paid drivers was certainly sustainable and profitable, but Travis wanted to be another Jeff Bezos with a mega-conglomerate that expanded into flying cars, SDCs, expansion into Asia, etc.
> 
> Travis squandered billions of dollars that should have gone to paying drivers a decent wage and spent it on his pet projects.


It became a publicly traded company because it was pressured to by investors who wanted it to grow at all costs and go public. This is a common pattern with start ups. Grow fast with subsidized services, get lots of VC investment which increases the pressure to accelerate growth, get bought out or get huge and go public to pay off the initial investors. Every time this happens, many people are disappointed at the end result. In this case drivers were the main victims as many paying Uber customers are still happy enough.

This is what I am talking about when I say "unsustainable". The only way for Uber to be sustainable was to not be beholden to VC interests in the first place. If Kalanick didn't do it, the board could have hired dozens of other people who would have done the same or worse. The incentives were there all along to harm the interests of drivers. It wasn't just Kalanick who wanted to follow the model of Amazon, it was everyone who gave him money.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Rideshare at realistic prices with well paid drivers was certainly sustainable and profitable,


I guess it could have been sustainable as a niche market. Tailored to customers willing to pay more than a taxi, for the convenience, etc. Although that may have necessitated retaining higher standards, when it comes to vehicle elibility, as well as driver standards. Even then, the competition with Lyft might have driven prices down.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

You know it is a very bad thing that so many have done. It is beyond the understanding of the lack of real grit knowledge that so many show. Immigration is just one of those things. It serves a purpose by weeding out those with very un first world thinking.
I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Ok. Apologies for the presumption on my part.

But the OP does have a point. This issue IS a very valid one where fair competition for LEGAL immigrants is concerned. Where the reputation of law abiding U/L drivers are concerned. And where the implications to society when unvetted individuals are allowed to enter this country with no assessment of their economic potential not to become a welfare drain on society. Or whether said individual's character is compatible with American society. Which is a vital point where the safety and security of the general public is concerned.

Consider the case of the Rideshare Rapist (which got buried by the woke media). Imagine the freedom of being allowed to waltz into the country from Peru with zero law enforcement consequences. Then gifted maximum free welfare benefits (ahead of socioeconomically deprived minorities and homeless American citizens). Allowed to sabotage the labor force by driving down minimum wages for American workers (by adding unwanted cheap labor to the over saturation of drivers in the rideshare industry). Then exploiting the public's trust by brazenly committing FOUR rapes over a period of 2013 - 2018 with no consequences? That has to be the ultimate definition of the American dream folks. Only in America where pop culture and radical left political ideology actively collude with each other

http://www.mercurynews.com/2018/07/...suspected-in-san-francisco-assaults-arrested/
On July 16, 2018, 37-year-old Orlando Lazo was finally taken into custody and charged with a string of sexual assaults (to include false imprisonment and kidnapping), all of which took place in the San Francisco area. Initially, the left progressive mainstream media claimed that he merely "posed" as a driver for both Uber and Lyft, but was not employed by either. Wasn't until public outcry had scat dripping off the ceiling that Lyft --from self preservation once their tomf*ckery was made clear in hiring this illegal alien--finally broke with their woke corporate ideology. Issued public apologies to the local news media outlets to cover their asses against potential litigation.

This incident should've NEVER made news. Simply because said perpetrator had ZERO rights to exist in this country. But yet another American citizen pays the price thanks to the Progressive Left's vaunted, virtue signaling, Utopian ideology of Sanctuary Cities. We have enough natural born criminals as is wreaking havoc in society. Nevermind the unfair burden to the taxpayer for having to support the prison system. Overburdened law enforcement and the US taxpayer definitely don't need to add violent, illegal foreign nationals to the list.

And yeah, in 2017, Uber also got fined some $8.9 million by the state of Colorado for hiring criminals. Both Uber and Lyft's security background checks remain a running joke to this day. 

It's incidents like this which give rideshare drivers a bad reputation from the public. And make an already low skill/low paying job more difficult to bear on a daily basis. Regardless of whether they're immigrants or not.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It wasn't a public company until years later.
> 
> Rideshare at realistic prices with well paid drivers was certainly sustainable and profitable, but Travis wanted to be another Jeff Bezos with a mega-conglomerate that expanded into flying cars, SDCs, expansion into Asia, etc.
> 
> Travis squandered billions of dollars that should have gone to paying drivers a decent wage and spent it on his pet projects.


Squandered? Lol it went straight to his bank account Madoff & enrons baby knew exactly what he was doing with his Ponzi scam and as soon as legally Able to cashed out



Cynergie said:


> Ok. Apologies for the presumption on my part. But this issue IS a very valid one where fair competition for LEGAL immigrants is concerned. And the implications to society when unvetted individuals are allowed to enter this country with no assessment of their economic potential not to become a welfare drain on society. Or whether said individual's character is compatible with American society. Which is a vital point where the safety and security of the general public is concerned.
> 
> Consider the case of the Rideshare Rapist (which got buried by the woke media). Imagine the freedom of being allowed to waltz into the country from Peru with zero law enforcement consequences. Then gifted maximum free welfare benefits (ahead of socioeconomically deprived minorities and homeless American citizens). Allowed to sabotage the labor force by driving down minimum wages for American workers (by adding unwanted cheap labor to the over saturation of drivers in the rideshare industry). Then exploiting the public's trust by brazenly committing FOUR rapes over a period of 2013 - 2018 with no consequences? That has to be the ultimate definition of the American dream folks. Only in America where pop culture and radical left political ideology actively collude with each other
> 
> ...


Behind every crime is an old rich ..... guy waiting for his cut

Who the CEOs hiring all the immigrants at low wages? Lmao

Overburdened law enforcement lmao still can't solve half of murders, rapes, robberies... committed with DNA tech & cameras cell phones everywhere but they sure can hide under bridges & at the bottom of hills stalking & extorting those nasty speeders






Who do you want to sign up for $3 an hour 1970s wages jobs lawyers & doctors? Of course it's going to be criminals far as I'm concerned any company that actually pays minimum wage should be fined or it should be illegal for them to run background checks

Any murderer or rapists has the right to use an app to get in your car but I can't be a murderer or rapist & make minimum wage lol

Read a book it's the safest time in human history your more likely to die choking on a pretzel or from a TV falling on you than being murdered by some criminal stranger immigrants, if outside a handful of zip codes your more likely to be struck by lightning

They know where all the murders usually take place because that's where they funnel/sell all the drugs & guns they seize & bring in lol

On average approx 1 cop dies per day 230+ murder themselves lol another 100ish are line of duty & that's usually cuz there standing in the middle of the road extorting citizens to revenue retrieve for the state, hope the 200$ fine was worth it now I got to wait an hour plus in traffic as the million dollar funeral procession goes by, apparently not so overburdened that 200+ cop cars (public property) fire engines & officers to slow down everyone's commute & cause a public safety hazard from the distractions, they like cabs now they won't even show up half the time when you call

more cops murder cops than criminals but since good cops protect bad ones they all criminals guilty by association isn't that how it works well that's how they treat shitizens haha

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...olice-suicides-2019-highest-total/2799876001/
Guess that garden State rapist cop who was out rapin on duty was the only one lol

Since a prostitute is more likely to be raped by a cop than arrested by one (Chicago University empirical study on street prostitution if you want to look it up) and it's a crime waaaaay under reported and cops even more so I'd say cops rape more citizens than scary criminal immigrants

It's not ride"share" never was never will be you're perpetuating the fraud when you call it that & the only reason drivers get a bad rep because the good ones leave because of the illegal wages so nothing but inexperienced bottom of the barrel applicants are left to earn that 1 McChicken per half hour pay

What do you think a criminal should do if they can't even get a minimum wage job? Lol priceless


----------



## GlowingGum (Nov 28, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


Yikes


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I guess it could have been sustainable as a niche market. Tailored to customers willing to pay more than a taxi, for the convenience, etc. Although that may have necessitated retaining higher standards, when it comes to vehicle elibility, as well as driver standards. Even then, the competition with Lyft might have driven prices down.


There's more than enough money in this business for rideshare to be profitable as much more than a niche market, and rates don't have to be higher than taxi rates in order to turn a profit.

Back in 2016, Travis told Tech Crunch that Uber was turning a profit in the US but losing a fortune in China.

So according to Travis, Uber was able to turn a profit in the US without the added revenue of Upfront Pricing and $3 booking fees.

I've been saying all along that Uber is making a profit in North America.

Dara has said pretty much the same thing, which is that overseas expansion and spending on flying cars, etc is "dragging Uber's bottom line down"









Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Says Company Is Profitable In U.S.


Uber is officially profitable in the U.S., Uber CEO Travis Kalanick told Canadian publication BetaKit earlier this week. H/t to Fortune for peeling out the buried news in that story, which was titled “Travis Kalanick Speaks Out: Uber’s CEO On Risk, Regulation, and Women in Tech.” Here’s the key...




techcrunch.com


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> There's more than enough money in this business for rideshare to be profitable as much more than a niche market, and rates don't have to be higher than taxi rates in order to turn a profit.
> 
> Back in 2016, Travis told Tech Crunch that Uber was turning a profit in the US but losing a fortune in China.
> 
> ...


If Uber had kept 2014 rates, I'm not sure where all the pax would come from. IMHO there are two main groups that use Uber. 1.) Reasonably well off people, who usually drive themselves, but need a car on rare occasions (e.g, airport or going to bar, etc). 2.) The less well off, who use it instead of other options.

2014 rates would eliminate a large part of group 2.) and subsequently reduce the amount of pax. Now, many drivers here might say that they wouldn't particularly miss that group. But that would still leave Uber as more of a niche option, catering to a specific group. Rather than a service that caters to everyone from ghetto to mansion dwellers, as it has become today. In the past, when we argued against the adage that 'lower fares equals more money', we weren't arguing that lower fares don't generate more pax. We were saying we'd rather have less pax but more money per mile/minute. Which equates with Uber being more of a niche service. JMO.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> You guys forget that it is the corporations that sets the wages.
> When meat packing plants were bought out in Iowa 20 years ago by agro giants, the wage fell from $15 per hour down to $6. When white workers quit, these corporations went down to Mexico and actively recruited migrant workers. The deal was: find a way into Iowa and you'll have a job waiting for you.


The international standard of living would improve if every place had open immigration policies. Unfortunately, if the USA is the only one with open borders and laws that allow employers to exist, the USA will suffer overcrowding.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> If Uber had kept 2014 rates, I'm not sure where all the pax would come from. IMHO there are two main groups that use Uber. 1.) Reasonably well off people, who usually drive themselves, but need a car on rare occasions (e.g, airport or going to bar, etc). 2.) The less well off, who use it instead of other options.
> 
> 2014 rates would eliminate a large part of group 2.) and subsequently reduce the amount of pax. Now, many drivers here might say that they wouldn't particularly miss that group. But that would still leave Uber as more of a niche option, catering to a specific group. Rather than a service that caters to everyone from ghetto to mansion dwellers, as it has become today. In the past, when we argued against the adage that 'lower fares equals more money', we weren't arguing that lower fares don't generate more pax. We were saying we'd rather have less pax but more money per mile/minute. Which equates with Uber being more of a niche service. JMO.


First of all, rideshare was growing rapidly in 2013-14 WITH the higher fares.

But that wasn't good enough for Travis.

His first goal was to eliminate the taxi industry by pricing them out of existence with fares well below taxi rates.

But his ultimate rideshare goal was for Uber to replace public transportation. So more fare cuts were impemented to the point that he was now competing against city busses.

None of the above could have occurred without a mass influx of Third World immigrants (initially many of them taxi drivers) into the rideshare business.

The fact is Uber could have continued massive growth AND paid their drivers a decent wage if they chose to, but of course they didn't.

They could have continued to offer Black for the affluent, X for the middle class, and Pool for the lower income and cheapskate crowd, AND paid the drivers of all three service levels a decent wage.

Pool should have been set up as a multi-passenger service that similtaneously offered affordable fares for lower income people and a decent wage for the drivers. Again, Uber chose not to.



Trafficat said:


> The international standard of living would improve if every place had open immigration policies. Unfortunately, if the USA is the only one with open borders and laws that allow employers to exist, the USA will suffer overcrowding.


Nonsense.

All you'd do is drag down the developed world to levels approaching the Third World.

Take a look at what's happening in Europe if you want to see the wonders of liberal immigration policies.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> All you'd do is drag down the developed world to levels approaching the Third World.
> 
> Take a look at what's happening in Europe if you want to see the wonders of liberal immigration policies.


I didn't say it would be good for the developed world. In fact, the only statement I made was that a specific negative result would occur in the United States.

Remember that for every displaced laborer in the developed world, some guy displaced him to improve his own standard of living. Restrictions on commerce may have local benefits but as a whole, the world economy functions better without restrictions on commerce.

Also, there is a difference between allowing laborers to come and go, versus allowing them to vote in your elections for Sharia law.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> If Uber had kept 2014 rates, I'm not sure where all the pax would come from. IMHO there are two main groups that use Uber. 1.) Reasonably well off people, who usually drive themselves, but need a car on rare occasions (e.g, airport or going to bar, etc). 2.) The less well off, who use it instead of other options.
> 
> 2014 rates would eliminate a large part of group 2.) and subsequently reduce the amount of pax. Now, many drivers here might say that they wouldn't particularly miss that group. But that would still leave Uber as more of a niche option, catering to a specific group. Rather than a service that caters to everyone from ghetto to mansion dwellers, as it has become today. In the past, when we argued against the adage that 'lower fares equals more money', we weren't arguing that lower fares don't generate more pax. We were saying we'd rather have less pax but more money per mile/minute. Which equates with Uber being more of a niche service. JMO.


It's a cab company lmao a billion dollars could buy every cab company in the country & probably still have 100+ million to play with haha it's not a billion dollar business and never will be outside of ny & a handful of cities people take cabs maybe a handful of times in their life or year, adults own cars & 50+% of the population don't have $400 cash but can afford chauffeurs?

It's so blatantly a Ponzi scam it's ridiculous like this a 50 billion dollar industry every minute for the last 10 years they could of given 2 cars away

It's a basic job should be least minimum wage but no one expects to get rich driving a cab & who the f spends billion on a taxi company all the self driving car B's is 10+ years away if not 20 anyone who goes out into the real world knows that's fantasy world but investors aren't going to keep funneling you money if you tell em return on investment 2035 lmao so it's 3-5 years 3-5 years yeah that's the ticket flying cars too just a way to claims losses when they're stealing 50-90% of fares yet drivers "aren't core to their business" when drivers bring in 100% of their cash flow

Half use pool out of 4+ million rides per day so 2+ million can't even afford the service & go poof soon as actual costs are charged meaning the market is about 3-5 million rides per day

Travis Madoff wanted more users to dupe investors cuz more users is more money of course lol so kept cutting rates to show growth selling $5 bills for $2 sho is tuff wonder why people use the app lol

$1 profit on each ride call it 365 million a year round up its basically at most a 500 million dollar year business yet Travis k just cashed out 3 billion priceless

& Stop calling it ride "share" never was never will be that's pure fraud to violate the law it's nothing but car for hire i.e. a cab/taxi company


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I didn't say it would be good for the developed world. In fact, the only statement I made was that a specific negative result would occur in the United States.
> 
> Remember that for every displaced laborer in the developed world, some guy displaced him to improve his own standard of living. Restrictions on commerce may have local benefits but as a whole, the world economy functions better without restrictions on commerce.
> 
> Also, there is a difference between allowing laborers to come and go, versus allowing them to vote in your elections for Sharia law.


You said the international standard of living would improve with open immigration worldwide, and given the fact that the West is part of the international standard of living, dragging down the standard of living in the West would have a disastrous effect on the standard of living in the rest of the world.

And as we've clearly seen with rideshare and other occupations that have shifted to a Third World workforce, the poor immigrant's improved standard of living is more than offset by the standard of living decline of not only the displaced worker, but all of the other workers in that occupation.

Not only did the massive influx of immigrants into rideshare in 2014 lower the standard of living of incumbent drivers, the standard of living for rideshare drivers has stayed low for more than 5 years.

Free trade is a different and complicated topic.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You said the international standard of living would improve with open immigration worldwide, and given the fact that the West is part of the international standard of living, dragging down the standard of living in the West would have a disastrous effect on the standard of living in the rest of the world.
> 
> And as we've clearly seen with rideshare and other occupations that have shifted to a Third World workforce, the poor immigrant's improved standard of living is more than offset by the standard of living decline of not only the displaced worker, but all of the other workers in that occupation.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll say you're right because of socialism, and immigrants that can vote for more socialism and bad economic policies. Without socialism and restrictions on the voting rights of immigrants, it would essentially amount to a matter of trade of labor, which can be viewed similarly to a commodity.

If it were merely that anyone could come here and work a job but not get welfare benefits or vote, the USA GDP would probably improve although low skilled domestic laborers would suffer.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Okay, I'll say you're right because of socialism, and immigrants that can vote for more socialism and bad economic policies. Without socialism and restrictions on the voting rights of immigrants, it would essentially amount to a matter of trade of labor, which can be viewed similarly to a commodity.
> 
> If it were merely that anyone could come here and work a job but not get welfare benefits or vote, the USA GDP would probably improve although low skilled domestic laborers would suffer.


Corporate welfare spending is greater than food stamp type welfare

750+ billion went to bail out failing criminal banks, auto companies, housing companies, insurance companies, trillions more on military industrial complex, & billions on prison industrial complex

Plenty of money to help the less fortunate that the rich steal for themselves

Spending billions of dollars to avoid paying minimum wage like that's their biggest cost lol when the CEO doesn't produce anything but makes thousands of times more with million dollar offices, skyscrapers, jets which of course are necessary for business lol


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The international standard of living would improve if every place had open immigration policies. Unfortunately, if the USA is the only one with open borders and laws that allow employers to exist, the USA will suffer overcrowding.


Really? Now why do you suppose Sweden was officially forced to close it's doors to refugees since the inception of their country? Or the fact Scandinavia has become significantly less open border in their welcome wagon policies since 2015? Not sure? Here's a hint:

http://www.worldpoliticsreview.com/...-and-across-scandinavia-are-no-longer-welcome
Say, do you suppose this may be the reason why Bernie no longer seems keen on propagandizing Sweden as the model for his Socialist utopia in America anymore? :roflmao:

Looks like the Swedes proved Trump Jr (he of [email protected] infamy who was cyb.er lynched for being a racist) right after all. The glass can only hold so many Skittles before it shatters and breaks. Just like how open borders and unchecked illegal migration will ultimately overwhelm any country's economy. And result in the ultimate destruction of said country's infrastructure. Regardless of how successful, robust, or holistic it once was like Sweden or Germany (once famed for its underemployment statistics).


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


How about stop making post that are obviously just to get people upset ? No skill in that either


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Go to nyc. All immigrants drivers. Just saying. Even London has immigrant taxi drivers. Let's face it , immigrants rule the world.


They do do the dirty work no one else wanna.

that's how you know driving for muni is a plush job. No immigrants and even women of white and black.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I repeat.... Learn the language or go home... Thank you.

I'm not going to your country expecting people to make changes so I fit in... If I did Id learn the language.... 

Only issue I have with immigrants. Other than that welcome home..


----------



## Tismi (Dec 21, 2019)

wait a second, we are all immigrants. Right?



homelesswarlock said:


> The lowest wages were paid to illegals. For the price of 1 white worker, a company can pay for 3 illegals. The money that corporations saved, went directly into expansion and buyouts.


And that my friend is whats f****** s*** up



homelesswarlock said:


> The lowest wages were paid to illegals. For the price of 1 white worker, a company can pay for 3 illegals. The money that corporations saved, went directly into expansion and buyouts.


And that my friend is whats f****** s*** up


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I had a lovely immigrant driver give me a Lyft from the repair shop. I was happy to tip him. He was very polite and seemed pleased at the opportunity to better his life here.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> they think money grows on trees.


DAMM! Like you mean it don't? DAMM!



Dekero said:


> I'm sick of having to CHOOSE English when I call an American business because everyone wants to cater to immigrants too lazy to learn the language...


See like they just want those people's money just like they want yours & like everybody else's, you know? You ain't gotta be able to talk no English to get Yankee Dollah, see? & like these Co.s don't care what language you talk as long as you like give them your cash, you know?



The queen &#128120; said:


> How many language do you speak?


I can like speak 2.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'm sick of having to CHOOSE English when I call an American business because everyone wants to cater to immigrants too lazy to learn the language...





Freddie Blimeau said:


> See like they just want those people's money just like they want yours & like everybody else's, you know? You ain't gotta be able to talk no English to get Yankee Dollah, see? & like these Co.s don't care what language you talk as long as you like give them your cash, you know?
> I can like speak 2.


One thing you guys forget about is that Immigrants are not lazy but very productive. Their productivity is more than 1.5 times than American. They respect their jobs, come daily and also could work overtime while Most American don't (those just want a job and don't respect job's necessity). This is the another reason for a business to welcome them.



Dekero said:


> I repeat.... Learn the language or go home... Thank you.
> 
> I'm not going to your country expecting people to make changes so I fit in... If I did Id learn the language....
> 
> Only issue I have with immigrants. Other than that welcome home..


Native American (Indians) would say "Learn our language or go home" as well. Don't forgot that America is originally their land.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Native American (Indians) would say "Learn our language or go home" as well. Don't forgot that America is originally their land.


This is the second most triggering thing you can say to some white people who descend from colonists and earlier waves of immigration. The first most triggering is calling them racist. &#128517;

(Disclaimer: I don't call people racist. I call ideas racist.)


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is the second most triggering thing you can say to some white people who descend from colonists and earlier waves of immigration. The first most triggering is calling them racist. &#128517;
> 
> (Disclaimer: I don't call people racist. I call ideas racist.)


I can't wait to see first native American president running the white house. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I came to the US as part of a batch of like 11 dudes between the age of 22-27. Two of them work for JP Morgan Chase. One works for Wells Fargo, and he just bought a house in Charlotte North Carolina. He got married. One was very bold and took out a massive loan to become a medical doctor. He will graduate in a few years. He is gonna be a milliionere by the time he is 40 for sure. One already had a BS in Pharmacy. He took out a loan to study for a couple of years. Now he has a great job in Dallas. One studies Political science in Nebraska. He was hired after his masters. Now he is teaching as well as doing his doctorate. This guy will someday become another Ahmadzai and become president of Afghanistan.
> I have lost contact with the rest. But I am pretty sure I am the least successful of the whole bunch &#128584; Because I was addicted to travelling. I spent alot of my money and time on travelling which I regret.


I get tired of only measuring success by how much money you make. These friends will make this money and buy lots of things. At their death all of their money will be divided between their relatives. The things they bought and cherished will be sold at a yard sale for 10 cents on the dollar. I don't know what happens after death but I believe memories will travel with you. I fill my mind with memories and I am very successful at doing so.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Well that's fraud. It has nothing to do with illegal immigration. A US citizen deactivated by Uber/Lyft can use that trick too until he/she gets caught.


True, but in this instance all those scurrying were non-English speaking from Latin America.


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

Published on 
Sunday, July 01, 2018
by 
Common Dreams
*A Wall Won't Fix Immigration*
Until our leaders address the real issues, it's not possible to build a wall tall enough to stop them from coming.
by
Jim Hightower

4 Comments








A woman walk past prototype sections of a border wall between Mexico and the United States under construction on October 5, 2017 in Tijuana, Mexico. Prototypes of the border wall propopsed by President Donald Trump are being built just north of the U.S.- Mexico border, where competitors who are hoping to gain approval to build the wall have until the first of next month to complete their work. (Photo: Sandy Huffaker/Getty Images)
The wailing in our country about the "invasion of immigrants" has been long and loud. As one complainant put it, "Few of their children in the country learn English...The signs in our streets have inscriptions in both languages...Unless the stream of the importation could be turned they will soon so outnumber us that all the advantages we have will not be able to preserve our language, and even our government will become precarious."
That's not some diatribe from one of today's Republican congress critters. It's the anxious cry of none other than Ben Franklin, deploring the wave of Germans pouring into the colony of Pennsylvania in the 1750s. Thus, anti-immigrant eruptions are older than the U.S. itself, and they've flared up periodically throughout our history, targeting the Irish, French, Italians and Chinese among others. Even Donald Trump's current proposal to wall off our border is not a new bit of nuttiness - around the time of the nation's founding, John Jay, who later became the first chief justice of the Supreme Court, proposed "a wall of brass around the country for the exclusion of Catholics."
Luckily for the development and enrichment of our country, these past public frenzies ultimately failed to exclude the teeming masses, and those uproars now appear through the telescope of time to have been some combination of ridiculous panic, political demagoguery and xenophobic ugliness.
There is way too much xenophobia, racism and demagoguery at play around illegal immigration, and such crude sentiments are not what is bringing this problem to a national political boil. The GOP leaders seem to be having a contest to see who can be the most nativist knucklehead. Their new "zero tolerance" policy punishing immigrant children by ripping them away from their parents at the border has now morphed into detaining families together indefinitely in "detention centers." Meanwhile, rational Republicans like Steve Schmidt and George Will are either leaving the party or simply not supporting it in its current state.
Democratic leaders, on the other hand, have mostly tried to do a squishy shuffle, mouthing soothing words offering a bureaucratic rigmarole to allow some Dreamers to gain permanent residency in our country or are ducking the issue.
Which brings us to the wall, both figuratively and literally. The fact that we are resorting to the construction of an enormous fence between two friendly nations admits to an abject failure by policymakers, who are so bereft of ideas, honesty, courage and morality that all they can do is to try walling off the problem.
We've had experience here in Texas with the futility of tall border fences. Molly Ivins reported a beer-induced incident that took place in 1983. Walling off Mexico had been proposed back then by the Reaganauts, and a test fence had been built way down in the Big Bend outpost of Terlingua. This little town also happened to be the site of a renowned chili cook-off that Molly helped judge, and it attracted a big crowd of impish, beer-drinking chiliheads.
There stood the barrier, 17 feet tall and topped with barbwire. It didn't take many beers before the first-ever "Terlingua Memorial Over, Under, or Through the Mexican Fence Climbing Contest" was cooked up. Winning time: 30 seconds.
The Mexican government and people are insulted and appalled by the wall; ranchers, mayors, and families living on either side of the border hate it; environmentalists are aghast at its destructive impact on the ecology of the area. Still, it's being built.
The question that policymakers have not faced honestly is this one: Why do these immigrants come? The answer is not that they are pulled by our jobs and government benefits, but that they are pushed by the abject poverty and violence that their families face in their homeland. That might seem like a mere semantic difference, but it's huge if you're trying to develop a policy to stop the human flood across our border. Until our leaders address the real issues, it's not possible to build a wall tall enough to stop them from coming.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

if the politicians including Trump were serious about illegal immigration they would go after those who employ them. This whole immigration issue is nothing more then campaign slogans.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Go to nyc. All immigrants drivers. Just saying. Even London has immigrant taxi drivers. Let's face it , immigrants rule the world.


No. Those who immigrate tend to be allergic to birth control, and therefore have to abandon their home country that they've depleted and/or destroyed. Coming to America is the easy way out, instead of fixing the self-inflicted problems of their birthplace.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SOLA-RAH said:


> No. Those who immigrate tend to be allergic to birth control, and therefore have to abandon their home country that they've depleted and/or destroyed. Coming to America is the easy way out, instead of fixing the self-inflicted problems of their birthplace.


&#128563;&#128580;


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> No. Those who immigrate tend to be allergic to birth control, and therefore have to abandon their home country that they've depleted and/or destroyed. Coming to America is the easy way out, instead of fixing the self-inflicted problems of their birthplace.


It is not so true. We are afraid of having a kid in US since having a child in US is very expensive.
Let's count the kids. I have only one who was born in my former country. No more kid in US.
How many kids you have had?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

My dad was a legal immigrant. He came here and worked in the fields as a _*bracero*_ then factories and cutting lawns then got in to real estate and did very well.

He came here with a _*third grade *_Mexican education, speaking NO English. Yet, he was very successful.

Why? Because he was smarter than others.

I snuck across the border at the tender age of four, not speaking a word of English. Not even old enough to be in Kindergarten. Went to school and by second grade was earning my OWN money, the equivalent of 6-700 dollars per month in todays money.

Graduated from HS. Took a couple years off to travel in Mexico and here, settled down and got a job as a tow truck driver. Within ten years I was general manager in charge of 300+ people all across the state of California.

Why is it that immigrants are more successful than native born?

If you are native born and driving for Uber/Lyft you need to look in a mirror and blame the person in the mirror.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

observer said:


> My dad was a legal immigrant. He came here and worked in the fields as a _*bracero*_ then factories and cutting lawns then got in to real estate and did very well.
> 
> He came here with a _*third grade *_Mexican education, speaking NO English. Yet, he was very successful.
> 
> ...


Strong words...&#8230;..

And 100% true.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

They are blaming others for their failures. I just ignore.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> If you are native born and driving for Uber/Lyft you need to look in a mirror and blame the person in the mirror.


Wut? What if one is retired, w investment income that allows him/her to do what they want, even RS?

you way over generalize. Sheesh.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

observer said:


> ...
> Why is it that immigrants are more successful than native born?
> 
> If you are native born and driving for Uber/Lyft you need to look in a mirror and blame the person in the mirror.


LOL, that's quite the broad brush you have there. The truer statement would be shirtsleeves to shirtsleeves in three generations. Some are just born with the drive for success, and some just aren't. 


Wildgoose said:


> They are blaming others for their failures. I just ignore.


There's no shame in working any job to scratch out a living. If that defines failure to you, then I don't wanna know how you define success.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> Wut? What if one is retired, w investment income that allows him/her to do what they want, even RS?
> 
> you way over generalize. Sheesh.


People have different reasons to drive U/L. Some do it because they want to, others do it because they have to.

Others here over generalized the negative impact of immigrants. I tried to balance things out with a different perspective.



SOLA-RAH said:


> LOL, that's quite the broad brush you have there. The truer statement would be shirtsleeves to shirtsleeves in three generations. Some are just born with the drive for success, and some just aren't.
> 
> There's no shame in working any job to scratch out a living. If that defines failure to you, then I don't wanna know how you define success.


There is no shame in working any job.

Since being laid off I've worked drilling water wells, cleaning up almond orchards, driving for a parts company, raising roaches, selling Christmas trees, and a few other jobs.

None of these jobs had a future if I stayed there, so I quit.

Raising roaches is actually a pretty good business and I'm buying my own stock to raise them. The Christmas trees led to a connection on wholesaling almonds and cherries.

I originally joined the forum when I considered driving for Uber then I realized I had no way to increase my pay or move up to a better position, so I never signed up.

Nowadays jobs are a means to an end. Companies have no loyalty towards employees. I certainly won't have any loyalty towards any company unless they also reciprocate.

The thing with driving for Uber is there is no future. It's just a low paying job.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the flooding _has_ stopped. Mexico has partnered with Trump to turn immigrants around, and those captured in the US are no longer "released" into to United States but are sent back. Meanwhile, several hundred miles of wall has already been built already despite the stonewalling by Democrats.
> #MAGA :thumbup:


Yeah and so we have a shortage of labors now. Who is going to clean the hotel rooms, cook in the kitchens, raise rich people's kids, and drive Uber?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> I tried to balance things out with a different perspective


by insulting a huge percent of drivers? -o: You might have over generalized a wee bit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> by insulting a huge percent of drivers? -o: You might have over generalized a wee bit.


Talk about over generalizing.

My post was not meant as an insult to all drivers. It was meant to have those blaming immigrants for their situation to take a look at what they are doing to be in their situation.

Moaning about immigrants taking jobs is not going to change anything. Uber driving will always be a low paying job.

If driving isn't working out,

GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.

Like 97% of other Uber drivers that have quit.

-o:-o:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Talk about over generalizing.


I wasn't. 


observer said:


> GO DO SOMETHING ELSE.


Agreed 100%. But, members here prefer to complain vs quitting. 


observer said:


> Like 97% of other Uber drivers that have quit


meaningless. They are replaced far faster than those who cease driving.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Neither was I.

Exactly.

My point is that 97% of those that have tried Ubering have quit. Why?

What did they figure out that complaining drivers haven't figured out.

Driving for Uber is ok, some people make it work. Most don't and should move on.



SHalester said:


> I wasn't.
> 
> Agreed 100%. But, members here prefer to complain vs quitting.
> 
> meaningless. They are replaced far faster than those who cease driving.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> Neither was I.


agree to disagree on that. the crack about natively born vs immigrant was a wide wide paint brush. Maybe you aimed for sarcasm?

NO matter. This is the forum where one comes to whine, cry, moan and get attention non-stop. And sometimes helpful advice if you read through a zillion notes. :speechless:


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> "America" and "American" are fiction. There is no America and no American. True and real Americans were slaughtered by the European Colonist wolves like inncent defenseless sheep. And the biggest vilain was that piece of scum called Christopher Columbus. Modern America is a combination of English, Italian, German, Scotts etc, and more recently Chinese and Indian etc. And American culture is also a combination of different cultures of those mentioned counties. "America" and "American" culture has always evolved and will keep evolving. Some posters will yell at me for saying all this &#128584;&#128513;&#128591;
> 
> Back to the topic. I don't believe illegal undocumented immigrants can drive for Uber/Lyft. You need a social security number to drive for them. Only legal immigrants with State Department issued green cards can drive for them. And legal immigrants make up the majority of the drivers. They drive for Uber/Lyft to pay their bills until they find something better. It is much better than working for McDonalds.


Be forewarned, following is a long and rambling post. Read at your discretion.

I was born in the United States of America. I am an American. My spouse, born in Central America, is an American. However, to the best of my knowledge, no other nation includes America in their title. When protesters around the world chant "Death to America", I know they are not venting against a small Central American country. Around the globe, the USA is referenced as America, rightly or not.
The earliest inhabitants of the western hemisphere were immigrants but not Americans. Prior to the map created by Amerigo Vespucci, there was no America.
The barbarians of Europe dominated the barbarians of the Americas due to superior fire power. However, Cortez had help conquering the Aztecs. Neighboring societies were pretty pissed off that their citizens were habitually sacrificed to the gods of the Aztecs.
Also, during various struggles before and after the creation of the United States, native societies fought with, for, against, and sometimes changed sides, during the battles for dominance of the Americas. This was besides their own conflicts amongst themselves. All sides committed atrocities and should rightly be condemned.

My 3 main points being:
Unless you were born in the small corner of Africa where **** Sapiens originated, you or your ancestors were at some point immigrants,

We are still barbarians, the rule of law and civil society barely keeps us in check,

And why are we posting about Columbus and Cortez, the Killer, on a ride share forum?
Are we actually speaking about barbarian, cut-throat competition? Ants are now allowed to offer negative surge rates as fares at three small airports in California as a beta test in California in response to AB5. If you thought Uber and Lyft were driving fares down, wait until ants determine the rates. Race to the bottom. Those posters claiming $50 per hour gonna be begging for rides.

P.S. You forgot to mention the people of African or Spanish, (via Mexico and Central America,) descent which have added their culture and strengths to the melting pot.

P.P.S. Columbus did not sail until he had an adequate offer. I'm guessing he was cherry picking.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

amen


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> agree to disagree on that. the crack about natively born vs immigrant was a wide wide paint brush. Maybe you aimed for sarcasm?
> 
> NO matter. This is the forum where one comes to whine, cry, moan and get attention non-stop. And sometimes helpful advice if you read through a zillion notes. :speechless:


I went back to my post and reread it.

You're right, I did paint with a wide brush.

I should have written that those that complain about immigrants taking their jobs should look in the mirror, not all drivers.

My apologies.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Immigrants arnt the problem.

Taxi driving has been a job dominated by immigrants for decades.

Orlando for instance I would say that the majority of Taxi drivers are Hatiian in origin and white guys are the minority.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I earn $50+ an hour me me me is dull dull dull 96% fail & since I can literally proove with math, screenshots & receipts 90+% of the blank contracts I'm sent are attempts to defraud me into working for free
> 
> Every contract you had was complete when you accepted the terms right? Not blank so if you lost money it's because you under bidded not because you were tricked & defrauded that would be illegal that's why their being forced by their biggest market to show them but they still can't resist to throw more fraud in the mix by letting drivers set prices lower lmao NOT ONE driver would request that feature NOT ONE lmao but thousands will use it because that's the only way they'll get requests haha pure EVIL punishment for being forced to show details and not be able to trick drivers anymore priceless but typical Uber they do amaze me with how much they hate drivers it's like a religion to them at this point can not let labor make minimum wage must steal & defraud as much as possible
> 
> ...


How many hours do you wait to make that $50 per hour? Is that one ride per day waiting 12 hours for the unicorn?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Orlando


as a datapoint when visiting Disney World, Universal Studios etc all my uber drivers English 'might' be a 2nd language. Essentially, they didn't speak English.....at all. No biggie; as long as they can read it and get me and family to/from I don't give a hoot.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> This website is a RIDESHARE website and rideshare is what I'm talking about, not the history of private transport.
> 
> Ten years ago, what we call "rideshare" was a new industry, and it was NOT dominated by recently arrived Third World immigrants. That came later, and its occurance enabled unethical Uber and unethical Lyft to slash wages to poverty levels.
> 
> Those are the facts whether you like them or not.


Please provide facts. Excel format preferred.


----------



## UberEunuch (Jan 14, 2020)

Transport is problem in my country.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Correction: American workers won't do those jobs for the crappy wages that they currently pay.
> 
> A meatpacking plant in Tennessee entire workforce was illegal immigrants because American workers refused to work there due to the poor wages.
> 
> ...


Guessing you should abandon r/s and apply to meat packing plant. Advice only proffered because of your constant complaints regarding ride share.
(P.S., I hate responses yelling me to get a W2 job.)


Judge and Jury said:


> Please provide facts. Excel format preferred.





Judge and Jury said:


> Please provide facts. Excel format preferred.


Oops, Sorry. Responded to you by mistake. Looking for truth...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Please provide facts. Excel format preferred.


Sorry pal, that's your job.

If you think I'm in error then post an Excel factual rebuttal.

I'm not gonna hold my breath waiting for it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Sorry pal, that's your job.
> 
> If you think I'm in error then post an Excel factual rebuttal.
> 
> I'm not gonna hold my breath waiting for it.


Sorry, post was supposed to be aimed at troothequalstroll. My bad. He claims $50 per hour. Trying to figure how he determines that metric.



Wildgoose said:


> One thing you guys forget about is that Immigrants are not lazy but very productive. Their productivity is more than 1.5 times than American. They respect their jobs, come daily and also could work overtime while Most American don't (those just want a job and don't respect job's necessity). This is the another reason for a business to welcome them.
> 
> Native American (Indians) would say "Learn our language or go home" as well. Don't forgot that America is originally their land.


Native Americans were immigrants. They invaded the land with no opposition.



Wildgoose said:


> One thing you guys forget about is that Immigrants are not lazy but very productive. Their productivity is more than 1.5 times than American. They respect their jobs, come daily and also could work overtime while Most American don't (those just want a job and don't respect job's necessity). This is the another reason for a business to welcome them.
> 
> Native American (Indians) would say "Learn our language or go home" as well. Don't forgot that America is originally their land.


Native Americans were immigrants. They invaded the land with no opposition.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Native Americans were immigrants. They invaded the land with no opposition.


Immigrants mean they had a country to live at but left that country to live in another country for good. That's what your ancestors did exactly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> That's what your ancestors did exactly.


Idk. My ancestors gave the royal family the middle finger n left.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


Trolling today?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Immigrants mean they had a country to live at but left that country to live in another country for good. That's what your ancestors did exactly.


Yep. Africa to Eurasia to the Americas. Ancestors been there and did that.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Immigrants mean they had a country to live at but left that country to live in another country for good. That's what your ancestors did exactly.


And a group of people with arms forces attacked other's people territory and then tried to rule that territory are called Invaders.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> One thing you guys forget about is that Immigrants are not lazy but very productive


Like I ain't never said nothing about no immigrants being lazy or nothing like that, see? Like. All I said was they had money to spend, too & like these places that say Press 1 for English Marque dos para espanol just want your money & their money, you know?



Wildgoose said:


> How many kids you have had?


Like none (not that I know about anyhow, see?)



observer said:


> raising roaches,
> 
> Raising roaches is actually a pretty good business and I'm buying my own stock to raise them.


Like why does anybody PAY for cockroaches? Most people don't want 'em around, you know?

If you're gonna "raise" them, why pay for 'em, you know? I can take you out back of almost any restaurant or apt. bldg. in DC & you can get all you want for like FREE, man! In fact, the owners would probally be happy you're taking them, you know?



SHalester said:


> This is the forum where one comes to whine, cry, moan and get attention non-stop.


Like they also allow Uber shills too, you know?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> And a group of people with arms forces attacked other's people territory and then tried to rule that territory are called Invaders.


Yep. Human behavior for thousands of years. Long before the Romans there were the Egyptians and others, invading, plundering and getting profitable rides.
What is your strategy when ants invade your hot spots by undermining any reasonable fare? Seems like an invasion by barbarians to me.



SHalester said:


> Idk. My ancestors gave the royal family the middle finger n left.


Guessing they left and then gave the middle finger. Only prudent action when in a monarchical police state with an ocean away from freedom.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Like I ain't never said nothing about no immigrants being lazy or nothing like that, see? Like. All I said was they had money to spend, too & like these places that say Press 1 for English Marque dos para espanol just want your money & their money, you know?
> 
> Like none (not that I know about anyhow, see?)
> 
> ...


Twenty baby roaches sell for six bux. An adult female gives birth to 20 baby roaches every month. You can fit 3,000 adult female roaches in a bin about 2 feet by two feet by 3 feet.

















They are sold as pet food for geckos, tarantulas etc.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep. Human behavior for thousands of years. Long before the Romans there were the Egyptians and others, invading, plundering and getting profitable rides.
> What is your strategy when ants invade your hot spots by undermining any reasonable fare? Seems like an invasion by barbarians to me.


I just tried to make a point that we all are immigrants or descendants of immigrants (who immigrated 300 years ago.). My point is there will be no need of saying "Learn English or go home" or saying "immigrants are robbing our jobs.". We or our ancestors migrated into US to make better life, hoping for better future and thinking of US is a free better country. I just want you guys respect on that idea. 
No intention to assault to any one any body.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Twenty baby roaches sell for six bux. An adult female gives birth to 20 baby roaches every month. You can fit 3,000 adult female roaches in a bin about 2 feet by two feet by 3 feet.
> 
> View attachment 406409
> View attachment 406410
> ...


Ohhh and guess what, these are immigrant cockroaches. :biggrin:

They won't just grow anywhere here in the states except Florida and Hawaii, where they are banned. They only grow in specific temperatures and humidity.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I just tried to make a point that we all are immigrants or descendants of immigrants (who immigrated 300 years ago.). My point is there will be no need of saying "Learn English or go home" or saying "immigrants are robbing our jobs.". We or our ancestors migrated into US to make better life, hoping for better future and thinking of US is a free better country. I just want you guys respect on that idea.
> No intention to assault to any one any body.


Learn English if in USA. Learn Spanish if immigrating to Central America.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

The funny part is that it's really the white ceos and crooked state representatives that are screwing the population and changing laws to suit themselves. I mean, that's almost as funny as Americans claiming they aren't immigrants.

"My great great grandma was born in Virginia in the 1700s"
"What color is her skin"
:looks at photo of great great great grandma:
"I don't know, it's a black and white photo and her skin looks really light."

&#128077;&#128526;&#128557;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Be forewarned, following is a long and rambling post. Read at your discretion.
> 
> I was born in the United States of America. I am an American. My spouse, born in Central America, is an American. However, to the best of my knowledge, no other nation includes America in their title. When protesters around the world chant "Death to America", I know they are not venting against a small Central American country. Around the globe, the USA is referenced as America, rightly or not.
> The earliest inhabitants of the western hemisphere were immigrants but not Americans. Prior to the map created by Amerigo Vespucci, there was no America.
> ...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

although this isn't about immigrants, there is a way to stop our earnings from dropping - capping the amount of drivers in oversaturated regions. i was just thinking about this yesterday as i was driving actually. i'm seriously thinking about putting together a go-fund me to start a local chapter of what hopefully could become a nationwide thing for rideshare drivers unions. we have a governor who i am pretty sure would be able to back us and possibly deny uber/lyft to operate unless they comply to reasonable demands.

ultimately if it got running we could require all local drivers to be union, if the governor can help enforce this, and with everyone paying 2% dues, could potentially have our old pay, have a credit union so drivers dont have to get ripped off by rentals (especially at tax time), have a cap on drivers, limited unemployment benefits...i ran some off the cuff numbers and i believe we could generate several million dollars a year off 2% dues which would be plenty for all the benefits i mentioned above and more. maybe donate up to a quarter million a year to help other cities get their locals started up.

i'm giving this serious consideration.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> although this isn't about immigrants, there is a way to stop our earnings from dropping - capping the amount of drivers in oversaturated regions. i was just thinking about this yesterday as i was driving actually. i'm seriously thinking about putting together a go-fund me to start a local chapter of what hopefully could become a nationwide thing for rideshare drivers unions. we have a governor who i am pretty sure would be able to back us and possibly deny uber/lyft to operate unless they comply to reasonable demands.
> 
> ultimately if it got running we could require all local drivers to be union, if the governor can help enforce this, and with everyone paying 2% dues, could potentially have our old pay, have a credit union so drivers dont have to get ripped off by rentals (especially at tax time), have a cap on drivers, limited unemployment benefits...i ran some off the cuff numbers and i believe we could generate several million dollars a year off 2% dues which would be plenty for all the benefits i mentioned above and more. maybe donate up to a quarter million a year to help other cities get their locals started up.
> 
> i'm giving this serious consideration.


*THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT IMMIGRANTS*

seriously you hijab a wonderful immigrant thread to post about this? Either your new or you are an Uber shill.

now can we please get back to the topic at hand

*immigrants*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Do undocumented workers generally even drive Uber and Lyft?


There are ways to do it, but those who are do not do so legitimately. In addition, some of the fake TNC drivers are illegal immigrants, but not all. Many of them are de-activated former legitimate drivers.



Wildgoose said:


> I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free.


Many legitimate immigrants resent the presence of the illegals. They feel that as they had to go through the process, why should not everyone else?



Ssgcraig said:


> Finger print, resume an actual interview, piss test etc.


Several jurisidictions have tried that. Only New York City has succeeded, and, only because Albany always has recognised that New York City is a special case and is loathe to interfere in what it considers an essentially local matter.



waldowainthrop said:


> Immigrants have been driving private transportation for decades longer than Uber or Lyft existed.


You had the Italians, Eastern European Jews and Greeks who did much of the cab driving in Washington in the years before World War Two. People from West Virginia, downstate Virginia and Pennsylvania also hacked. After the Second World War, refugees from places formerly controlled by Nazi Germany and then controlled by the Soviet Union came to drive. Beginning in the mid-1960s, many students from Africa began to hack to support themselves while studying here. By the mid-1970s, most of the cab drivers were from Africa, the Middle East and South Asia. In the Virginia suburbs, you did get those from Southeast Asia, but not many in the City.



waldowainthrop said:


> I kind of prefer the Socratic method of arriving at the truth


Socratic Dialectic is less a method of arriving at the "truth" than it is a rhetorical trap to arrive at the conclusion that agrees with the opinions of the person who plays the question asking role. As Aristophanes' characters put it, and, indeed, Sokrates made reference to it in his Απολογία (or at least the words that Plato put into his mouth). the Socratic dialectic is far too often a means of making the "worse argument the better. Try reading Aristophanes' _Clouds,Νεφέλαι . _It presents quite a different picture of Sokrates and the Socratic Dialectic. I flat out refuse to engage in Socratic Dialectic if I must play the role of the person answering the questions. I see it for the rhetorical trap that it is. I am not, however, averse to playing the role of the questioner.

My view on this is contrary to that held in Western Academia, but, even Xenophon, in his commentary on Sokrates' Απολογία, does criticise his attitude. Xenophon understood that when Sokrates proposed that the State buy him dinner for the rest of his life, the Βουλή awarded him a cocktail, instead, but only one.



peteyvavs said:


> A lot of illegals are driving on other peoples accounts


Many of the unlicenced cab drivers used to do this. In some cases, you had three or four of them keep taking the test until one passed and got his hack licence. He would then go to a large fleet operator and rent a cab. The guy had a licence and his rent money; why not rent him a cab? The legitimate guy drove the cab for eight hours, then picked up his cousin at school and he drove it for eight hours, then he picked up the first guy's brother-in-law at the parking lot and he drove it for eight hours. The same hack licence would be displayed, as they played on the Americans' perception that "they all look alike, anyhow".



Virginia is for lovers said:


> A US citizen deactivated by Uber/Lyft can use that trick too until he/she gets caught.


It happens. I warn Uber/Lyft/cab customers that when the driver starts a song and a dance about how the application is not working and he needs the information that is normally readily available, they should get OUT, IMMEDIATELY.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> I yet have to meet a 25 year old immigrant who is living a life like that.


I have met a few; not many, but a few. They do seem to be like Jewish alcoholics: not many, but a few.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I came to the USA on 96. I have a master degree in international economics and business from the Bocconi University in Milan.


In that field, most employers will accept degrees from institutions in Europe and Japan. I am surprised that they would not accept yours..



The queen &#128120; said:


> my husband has aengineering master from Michigan degre and no one would hire him.


The University of Michigan is one of the more prestigious state institutions in this country. It is recognised for its excellence in engineering. My little brother graduated from there with an engineering degree. He was getting job offers before he had even graduated. He did not even take interviews or submit a résumé and was getting job offers.



Dekero said:


> I wouldn't want a manager who can't communicate neither.


He stated the he can speak correct English, it is just that he does not understand the slang. When I moved to Montréal, I lived in _Sud-Ouest_. That was a French slum. I drove a truck. Most of the dockworkers were Francophone, some even unilingual. I speak Cajun French. There are many similarities, as both are essentially seventeenth century French, but, the Québec dialect, like the Cajun, has it peculiarities. It took me a bit, but I did manage to learn those peculiarities, and, even picked up some of them due to my hearing them constantly, especially the swear words. I got along with my neighbours, as well.

When I interviewed for the job, I spoke the dialect of French that I spoke. In fact, after about three sentences, the Hiring Manager asked me "_Cajun?_". Still, I got the job. I just learned the Québecois slang and swear words.

There should be no problem with hiring an applicant who speaks correct English but does not understand the slang. He can learn it quickly enough. I did.



The queen &#128120; said:


> How many language do you speak?


If you count English and two languages that are no longer spoken (except in the Roman or Orthodox Churches); five. I can decipher almost any child of Latin. I can even construct sentences of any child of Latin if I can find a lexicon and a grammar on line. My replies to you in Friulano were constructed mostly from an Italian-Friulano dictionary and an on line grammar written in French (which I can not seem to find, again), plus the limited knowledge of that dialect that I gained from living there.

I once posted a paragraph to this forum in Gallego. I constructed it from an Italian-Gallego lexicon and an online grammar written in Italian. I showed it to a native speaker of Gallego. He allowed that it was not a bad job, but that it contained errors that he would expect from an Italian speaker. He was surprised that it did not contain any errors that he would expect from an English speaker.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Even I know and say big words.


Most of the fifty dollar words in English are descended from Latin or Greek.



The queen &#128120; said:


> millennials? *..............*They know nothing about history, geography and their own country history. Blame the schools. Sorry


_It ain't just no millennials, bella......................._ Americans who went to school five years behind me did n ot have to learn what I did. Now, they do not teach Eighth Grade Civics because it is considered "oppressive" to make students learn how their government works. If you want to pass the Naturalisation Test, you must learn how our government works. Now, the NEA and AFT are asserting that it is "oppressive" to make elementary school students learn basic arithmetic. What are these people going to do when the battery runs out on their calculators. Some Rocket Scientist replied to me that he could buy new batteries. This dolt failed to understand that the question assumes that all parties would be aware that _thar' ain't no new batt'ries whattur available right then and thar'._



Virginia is for lovers said:


> English is not America's language


It actually originated among two German tribes called Angles and Saxons. There are districts in Germany that are called "Anglia" and "Saxony" to this day.

Here is what English used to look like:


,_Hƿæt! ƿē *G*ār-Dena in *ġ*eār-dagum,__*þ*ēod-cyninga, *þ*rym ġefrūnon,__hū ðā *æ*þelingas *e*llen fremedon.__Oft *Sc*yld *Sc*ēfing *sc*eaþena þrēatum,_5_*m*onegum *m*ǣġþum, *m*eodosetla oftēah,__*e*gsode *eo*rlas. Syððan *ǣ*rest ƿearð__*f*ēasceaft *f*unden, hē þæs *f*rōfre ġebād,__*ƿ*ēox under *ƿ*olcnum, *ƿ*eorðmyndum þāh,__*o*ðþæt him *ǣ*ġhƿylc þāra *y*mbsittendra_10_ofer *h*ronrāde *h*ȳran scolde,__*g*omban *g*yldan. Þæt ƿæs *g*ōd cyning!_

.......a translation into mostly idiomatic Modern English:

Lo! We have heard of majesty of the Spear-Danes, of those nation-kings in the days of yore, and how those noblemen promoted zeal. Scyld Scefing took away mead-benches from bands of enemies, from many tribes; he terrified earls. Since he was first found destitute (he gained consolation for that) he grew under the heavens, prospered in honours, until each of those who lived around him over the sea had to obey him, give him tribute. That was a good king!



Wildgoose said:


> gramme*a*r


FIFY

@Dekero I have to say, if the English language ever fades in dominance in the US I'm going to have a good laugh about it in Spanish or Arabic or whatever. I only speak English today as well as a bit of French but I am happy to learn whatever languages take hold here in the future.[/QUOTE]

This is the second largest Spanish speaking nation in the world. It surpassed Spain about 2005......and this is an English speaking country, although we do not have an official language.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't see Americans picking tomatoes in California.


When I was in high school, I picked various things in California. The foremen were always amazed that not only was an American asking for the job, but a white American. My mother did not think that I should be doing that work, but my father thought that it was a GRAND idea. My father always won arguments like that. When my parents finally brought me back to live with them in this area, I could not find a job. Finally, this place was advertising for tobacco pickers and guaranteeing what was considered a princely sum of money for even a regular worker, never mind a high school student.

I went and asked for the job. The guy asked me if I ever had picked tobacco. I had not. He asked me if I ever had done any agricultural work. I told him about California. He said "I've never been there, but I've heard about it. OK,, kid, you can have the job. You're not afraid of bust ass work. I'll teach you how to pick tobacco."



Virginia is for lovers said:


> As a kid I would draw world map on the board and label the countries.


In elementary and junior high school, every student was REQUIRED to do that...............and these were public schools in California, mind you........................



The queen &#128120; said:


> they call my son ( Mehdi) like Jedi and my daughter ( Alessia) like Alicia. Alopecia, alexia, Iran like I ran somewhere. It's eeran y'all.


Many foreign born will tell me their native names because I am not unwilling to learn how to pronounce them correctly. Many of the foreign born take Western names because westerners can not pronounce their native names correctly. Some do it also to avoid or at least mitigate discrimination.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Yoseph to Joseph, Ordan to Jordan, Yasoo to Jesus, Bin Yamin to Benjamin, Yaqob to Jacob.


Those began as Greek corruptions of Semitic or Persian words/names that were further corrupted by the Romans. In Classical and early Common Latin, often the consonantal "I"or "Y" was often rendered a "J". Later, it acquired a sound equivalent to the English "J", but not always. Latin IACERE (pronounced yah-KAY-ray). In Italian, it became _giacere_ (JAH-che-ray), but Spanish _yacer_ (YAH-thayre; Americas YAH-sayre).



reg barclay said:


> Hispanic pax tip me in similar frequency to whites (possibly more).


I find this to be the case in the cab. Funny, but since the plastic, and, even when I took plastic before it was required, the frequency of tipping is about the same across the demographics. I have not tried to compile information on the amounts.

If I am driving TNC,my best tippers are black or hispanic women between the ages of twenty and forty. They also seem to give the highest amounts..



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Native Americans owning slaves and butchering members of rival tribes?


There is also the business of the African tribes' selling captives to the European slavers.

The English did enslave the American Indians as well; particullarly in Massachusetts and Virginia. For whatever reason, the practice did fade. In the Spanish Empire, the Spanish enslaved the natives.



rideshareapphero said:


> People who are here illegally their best bet is to keep a low profile to avoid deportation, that's why most of them work in *....................*construction


When I was in California in high school, I worked construction. Many sites hired casual labourers. You were supposed to be eighteen. When you went to the hiring table,those guys did not even look up from their PW. They asked you "name, SSN, DOB". Then they handed you a card, pointed in a general direction and said "Go over there and ask for __________________ and ask him what to do." At the end of the day, you went to the pay trailer, handed in your card in an opening with bars and a dirty window around it. They took your card and handed you an envelope with cash in it.



Dekero said:


> my Grammer doesn't make me 2 shyts.


_Ur spilling doant neethur_



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Throughout US history legal immigrants have flooded into the United States.


There is an old tune, that, at one point was a kiddie song alternately called _Where do you work-a-John?_ or _The Delaware Lackawanna Song_. It was based on what transpired when an Italian immigrant was getting off of the boat and was confronted by U.S. Customs and Immigration.

AGENT: What is your name?

IMMIGRANT: John

A: Where do you live, John?

I: Hoboken-a-New-Jairsay

A: Do you have a job, John?

I: Yes, I have-a-job.

A: Where do you work, John?

I: Delaware Lackawann'

A: What do you do there, John?

I: I poosh, I poosh, I poosh.








Jon Stoppable said:


> the Irish language was suppressed heavily to the point of near extinction. But that happened in Ireland, not so much in the US


Louisiana, despite its French heritage and its legal system's being based on _Code Napoléon_, did try to supporess Cajun French in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. Finally, it did back down. In te 1960, Louisiana did found CODIFIL to preserve the Cajun dialect. It had its growing pains. At one point, it had a Director who thought that students should be exposed only to _Français Métropolitain_ and should not be exposed to the Cajun dialect until the University level, and, only if they so chose. There was much squabbling about that. Finally, that Director did step aside. Now, in immersion schools in Louisiana, almost all high school students are exposed to the Cajun dialect, many at the junior high school level and even some at the elementary level. They do teach _Français Métropolitain_ in the immersion schools, and, should. If you are trying to preserve the Cajun dialect, you do, however, have to expose students to it at an early age. Of course, you do stress the differences.

As a result, you are getting many young Cajuns who will speak the dialect, but, obviously have studied _Français Métropolitain._



Nats121 said:


> There's more than enough money in this business for rideshare to be profitable as much more than a niche market, and rates don't have to be higher than taxi rates in order to turn a profit.


In our market, Uber could raise X rates to $2,75 the mile and lose few customers. If it wanted to offer a cheap alternative, it could do so through POOL and allow drivers to opt in or out. In addition, it could create a set of lower standards for drivers and vehicles restricted to POOL, only.



reg barclay said:


> If Uber had kept 2014 rates, I'm not sure where all the pax would come from.


It would keep most of its customers in this market. It also could create something or modify POOL to accommodate those budget minded users.



observer said:


> My dad*...................*worked in the fields as a _*bracero*_


I did that work when I was in high school in California. I learned more than a little from it and it taught me not to be afraid of [donkey]-busting work.



SHalester said:


> What if one is retired, w investment income that allows him/her to do what they want, even RS?


Many of my customers from Cincinnati tell me that half the UberX drivers are these retired corporate types. They get up and go to Icky-D's and sit with a bunch of older people and have a long brekkie. Then, they go drive for a few hours. After that, they head to the Community Centre or Senior Centre for a few hours. Finally, they go home. It gives them something to fill out their days.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> the majority of Taxi drivers are Hatiian in origin and white guys are the minority.


You get a few Haitians in New York, as well. There are not many from there in the Capital of Your Nation. The best doctor that I ever had was at Kaiser. Her father came here from Haiti and drove a cab in New York. When I went to see her, it was one of the few times that I looked forward to going to the doctor. She found my Cajun French a bit curious, but she said that the Haitians were aware of the dialect's existence.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

lol, i'm pretty sure if i was an uber shill i wouldn't be talking about getting a drivers union started.

besides i'm an immigrant...you got a problem with that?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

got a p said:


> lol, i'm pretty sure if i was an uber shill i wouldn't be talking about getting a drivers union started.
> 
> besides i'm an immigrant...you got a problem with that?


Oh a drivers union thread, like we don't have any of those. I don't care what color you are, quit hijacking this thread.

And yes, Uber would want to make this Uber forum look less racist by talking about such a common topic like a drivers union. That's exactly what uber would do: misdirect.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

FWIW, I think the "well, your grandparents immigrated here so everyone should be able to immigrate here" is a very lazy argument.

Times change, and with them, needs change. The US grew by 25% between 1880 and 1890 (50M to 63M people). One hundred years later it was nearly 4X that. We've added another 90M in the past 30 years. 

It's puzzling to me that people can be "medicare for all" and "open borders" at the same time. What math led you to that stance? I'm all for immigration to the US, just at a more reasonable pace and with some certain qualifications.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Socratic Dialectic is less a method of arriving at the "truth" than it is a rhetorical trap to arrive at the conclusion that agrees with the opinions of the person who plays the question asking role. As Aristophanes' characters put it, and, indeed, Sokrates made reference to it in his Απολογία (or at least the words that Plato put into his mouth). the Socratic dialectic is far too often a means of making the "worse argument the better. Try reading Aristophanes' _Clouds,Νεφέλαι . _It presents quite a different picture of Sokrates and the Socratic Dialectic. I flat out refuse to engage in Socratic Dialectic if I must play the role of the person answering the questions. I see it for the rhetorical trap that it is. I am not, however, averse to playing the role of the questioner.


Thanks for the thoughtful post. I don't generally use the Socratic method to arrive at the truth. It's a rhetorical strategy, first and foremost. And yeah, it can be kind of annoying.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are ways to do it, but those who are do not do so legitimately. In addition, some of the fake TNC drivers are illegal immigrants, but not all. Many of them are de-activated former legitimate drivers.
> 
> Many legitimate immigrants resent the presence of the illegals. They feel that as they had to go through the process, why should not everyone else?
> 
> ...


This is the second largest Spanish speaking nation in the world. It surpassed Spain about 2005......and this is an English speaking country, although we do not have an official language.

When I was in high school, I picked various things in California. The foremen were always amazed that not only was an American asking for the job, but a white American. My mother did not think that I should be doing that work, but my father thought that it was a GRAND idea. My father always won arguments like that. When my parents finally brought me back to live with them in this area, I could not find a job. Finally, this place was advertising for tobacco pickers and guaranteeing what was considered a princely sum of money for even a regular worker, never mind a high school student.

I went and asked for the job. The guy asked me if I ever had picked tobacco. I had not. He asked me if I ever had done any agricultural work. I told him about California. He said "I've never been there, but I've heard about it. OK,, kid, you can have the job. You're not afraid of bust ass work. I'll teach you how to pick tobacco."

In elementary and junior high school, every student was REQUIRED to do that...............and these were public schools in California, mind you........................

Many foreign born will tell me their native names because I am not unwilling to learn how to pronounce them correctly. Many of the foreign born take Western names because westerners can not pronounce their native names correctly. Some do it also to avoid or at least mitigate discrimination.

Those began as Greek corruptions of Semitic or Persian words/names that were further corrupted by the Romans. In Classical and early Common Latin, often the consonantal "I"or "Y" was often rendered a "J". Later, it acquired a sound equivalent to the English "J", but not always. Latin IACERE (pronounced yah-KAY-ray). In Italian, it became _giacere_ (JAH-che-ray), but Spanish _yacer_ (YAH-thayre; Americas YAH-sayre).

I find this to be the case in the cab. Funny, but since the plastic, and, even when I took plastic before it was required, the frequency of tipping is about the same across the demographics. I have not tried to compile information on the amounts.

If I am driving TNC,my best tippers are black or hispanic women between the ages of twenty and forty. They also seem to give the highest amounts..

There is also the business of the African tribes' selling captives to the European slavers.

The English did enslave the American Indians as well; particullarly in Massachusetts and Virginia. For whatever reason, the practice did fade. In the Spanish Empire, the Spanish enslaved the natives.

When I was in California in high school, I worked construction. Many sites hired casual labourers. You were supposed to be eighteen. When you went to the hiring table,those guys did not even look up from their PW. They asked you "name, SSN, DOB". Then they handed you a card, pointed in a general direction and said "Go over there and ask for __________________ and ask him what to do." At the end of the day, you went to the pay trailer, handed in your card in an opening with bars and a dirty window around it. They took your card and handed you an envelope with cash in it.

_Ur spilling doant neethur_

There is an old tune, that, at one point was a kiddie song alternately called _Where do you work-a-John?_ or _The Delaware Lackawanna Song_. It was based on what transpired when an Italian immigrant was getting off of the boat and was confronted by U.S. Customs and Immigration.

AGENT: What is your name?

IMMIGRANT: John

A: Where do you live, John?

I: Hoboken-a-New-Jairsay

A: Do you have a job, John?

I: Yes, I have-a-job.

A: Where do you work, John?

I: Delaware Lackawann'

A: What do you do there, John?

I: I poosh, I poosh, I poosh.






Louisiana, despite its French heritage and its legal system's being based on _Code Napoléon_, did try to supporess Cajun French in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. Finally, it did back down. In te 1960, Louisiana did found CODIFIL to preserve the Cajun dialect. It had its growing pains. At one point, it had a Director who thought that students should be exposed only to _Français Métropolitain_ and should not be exposed to the Cajun dialect until the University level, and, only if they so chose. There was much squabbling about that. Finally, that Director did step aside. Now, in immersion schools in Louisiana, almost all high school students are exposed to the Cajun dialect, many at the junior high school level and even some at the elementary level. They do teach _Français Métropolitain_ in the immersion schools, and, should. If you are trying to preserve the Cajun dialect, you do, however, have to expose students to it at an early age. Of course, you do stress the differences.

As a result, you are getting many young Cajuns who will speak the dialect, but, obviously have studied _Français Métropolitain._

In our market, Uber could raise X rates to $2,75 the mile and lose few customers. If it wanted to offer a cheap alternative, it could do so through POOL and allow drivers to opt in or out. In addition, it could create a set of lower standards for drivers and vehicles restricted to POOL, only.

It would keep most of its customers in this market. It also could create something or modify POOL to accommodate those budget minded users.

I did that work when I was in high school in California. I learned more than a little from it and it taught me not to be afraid of [donkey]-busting work.

Many of my customers from Cincinnati tell me that half the UberX drivers are these retired corporate types. They get up and go to Icky-D's and sit with a bunch of older people and have a long brekkie. Then, they go drive for a few hours. After that, they head to the Community Centre or Senior Centre for a few hours. Finally, they go home. It gives them something to fill out their days.

You get a few Haitians in New York, as well. There are not many from there in the Capital of Your Nation. The best doctor that I ever had was at Kaiser. Her father came here from Haiti and drove a cab in New York. When I went to see her, it was one of the few times that I looked forward to going to the doctor. She found my Cajun French a bit curious, but she said that the Haitians were aware of the dialect's existence.
[/QUOTE]
Your post almost takes up an entire page, I couldn't even quote it properly. If you don't mind me asking: how long did it take you to string together all those replies? Normally I would assume you were a bot as many forums have moderation bots and I've never seen that much text in one reply done by a human respondent but I figured I'd ask just in case.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Oh a drivers union thread, like we don't have any of those. I don't care what color you are, quit hijacking this thread.
> 
> And yes, Uber would want to make this Uber forum look less racist by talking about such a common topic like a drivers union. That's exactly what uber would do: misdirect.


This is UP.net. You don't think immigrants/race is a common topic here? &#128514;

Why do you think the OP picked this topic?&#128514;


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Oh a drivers union thread, like we don't have any of those. I don't care what color you are, quit hijacking this thread.
> 
> And yes, Uber would want to make this Uber forum look less racist by talking about such a common topic like a drivers union. That's exactly what uber would do: misdirect.


are you drunk? this has nothing to do with race.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> It's puzzling to me that people can be "medicare for all" and "open borders" at the same time. What math led you to that stance? I'm all for immigration to the US, just at a more reasonable pace and with some certain qualifications.


Good points! I find actual "open borders" ideas pretty rare. Most people realistically want immigration policy of some kind. Even the amnesty policy folks. Who could argue for pure open borders in good faith? I haven't heard a good argument yet.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Your post almost takes up an entire page, I couldn't even quote it properly. If you don't mind me asking: how long did it take you to string together all those replies? Normally I would assume you were a bot as many forums have moderation bots and I've never seen that much text in one reply done by a human respondent but I figured I'd ask just in case.


I came to the topic late, thus the multi-quote feature resulted in many posts' being quoted. No, I assure you that I am an actual human being and _not nunna' them thar' row-BOTTs_


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I am a legally immigrant ( not through Asylum nor Refugee status). My skills is higher than average American but can't get a Manager position or higher position due to my lack of English speaking, I don't understand slang words. Immigrants are driving Uber and Lyft, not because of their low skill, it is because of their English burden. Every legal immigrant has legal document to work in US. We also have same tax cut and not getting special treatment on health care either.
> But I don't like illegal immigrant who came into USA illegally and getting healthcare free. Also I don't like legal immigrants who are abusing government's systems of caring ( showing their status as low incomes, getting housings, foods stamp and free healthcare without working or only one of their family member is working, making low income themselves. ) They are using everybody hardworking taxes and enjoying free things while hardworking people can't enjoy. I found many American also make themselves as low income (don't want to work on worries of losing their free money) and enjoying foods stamp, free healthcare, etc.
> >>>>
> So who should we hate? To immigrant who are working as Lyft/Uber drivers and paying taxes, not enjoying government free program OR to those who are enjoying your tax dollar through Government free program?


i think your english is decent, it will get better the longer you live here. so long as you don't deliberately not speak it bc of pride or racism. i knew a guy who has lived here more than a decade and barely speaks a lick of english due to a combination of those two reasons. they usually go hand in hand.

i'm kind of a weird one but i believe in both amnesty for undocumented immigrants and a wall - with of course the help of drones cameras, and all available technology that would help. the logic behind it is most of the people that are here illegally are just as capable and hardworking as anyone, but technically the government should have payed more attention to the massive amount of border hopping and stepped up on protecting the border. since whats done is done may as well put every undocumented through the immigration process that is already here assuming they pass the usual acceptance that is required of anyone seeking residency traditionally.

it would take some time and we may have to cut back on new immigrants for a while as there would be a massive amount of processing, i'd estimate around 20 million, probably 1-3% wouldn't pass - serious violence offenders and possible national security threats. after the dust settled we could ge back to the usual 1/2 million or a million a year or w/e it is.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


Amen! Five Hail Marys and get those wheels turning.


----------



## Femaleuberdriver (Jan 25, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Several posters have blamed recent immigrants for driving down our U/L wages. I say this:
> 
> True, immigrants lower wages for low-skill jobs (Sorry to tell ya, but U/L are the grandaddies of low-skilled jobs).
> 
> ...


You really need to understand that in order to drive for uber or lyft, one has to have a DL, SSN and car registered in their name. Illegal immigrants are not able to get that as the DMV requires proof of lawful residency to issue licenses. The immigrants working for Uber are LEGAL immigrants meaning they have permission to work and live in the USA. If you feel you are getting paid little driving for Uber/ lyft, by all means get another job! You are not forced to take the low pay, which by the way is not set by the immigrants, but Uber itself.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

got a p said:


> i think your english is decent, it will get better the longer you live here. so long as you don't deliberately not speak it bc of pride or racism. i knew a guy who has lived here more than a decade and barely speaks a lick of english due to a combination of those two reasons. they usually go hand in hand.
> 
> i'm kind of a weird one but i believe in both amnesty for undocumented immigrants and a wall - with of course the help of drones cameras, and all available technology that would help. the logic behind it is most of the people that are here illegally are just as capable and hardworking as anyone, but technically the government should have payed more attention to the massive amount of border hopping and stepped up on protecting the border. since whats done is done may as well put every undocumented through the immigration process that is already here assuming they pass the usual acceptance that is required of anyone seeking residency traditionally.
> 
> it would take some time and we may have to cut back on new immigrants for a while as there would be a massive amount of processing, i'd estimate around 20 million, probably 1-3% wouldn't pass - serious violence offenders and possible national security threats. after the dust settled we could ge back to the usual 1/2 million or a million a year or w/e it is.


If the government would enforce laws already on the books and start jailing employers _*(and keeping them in jail), *_jobs for illegal immigrants would dry up.

There would be no need for a wall.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> There are ways to do it, but those who are do not do so legitimately. In addition, some of the fake TNC drivers are illegal immigrants, but not all. Many of them are de-activated former legitimate drivers.
> 
> Many legitimate immigrants resent the presence of the illegals. They feel that as they had to go through the process, why should not everyone else?
> 
> ...


This is the second largest Spanish speaking nation in the world. It surpassed Spain about 2005......and this is an English speaking country, although we do not have an official language.

When I was in high school, I picked various things in California. The foremen were always amazed that not only was an American asking for the job, but a white American. My mother did not think that I should be doing that work, but my father thought that it was a GRAND idea. My father always won arguments like that. When my parents finally brought me back to live with them in this area, I could not find a job. Finally, this place was advertising for tobacco pickers and guaranteeing what was considered a princely sum of money for even a regular worker, never mind a high school student.

I went and asked for the job. The guy asked me if I ever had picked tobacco. I had not. He asked me if I ever had done any agricultural work. I told him about California. He said "I've never been there, but I've heard about it. OK,, kid, you can have the job. You're not afraid of bust ass work. I'll teach you how to pick tobacco."

In elementary and junior high school, every student was REQUIRED to do that...............and these were public schools in California, mind you........................

Many foreign born will tell me their native names because I am not unwilling to learn how to pronounce them correctly. Many of the foreign born take Western names because westerners can not pronounce their native names correctly. Some do it also to avoid or at least mitigate discrimination.

Those began as Greek corruptions of Semitic or Persian words/names that were further corrupted by the Romans. In Classical and early Common Latin, often the consonantal "I"or "Y" was often rendered a "J". Later, it acquired a sound equivalent to the English "J", but not always. Latin IACERE (pronounced yah-KAY-ray). In Italian, it became _giacere_ (JAH-che-ray), but Spanish _yacer_ (YAH-thayre; Americas YAH-sayre).

I find this to be the case in the cab. Funny, but since the plastic, and, even when I took plastic before it was required, the frequency of tipping is about the same across the demographics. I have not tried to compile information on the amounts.

If I am driving TNC,my best tippers are black or hispanic women between the ages of twenty and forty. They also seem to give the highest amounts..

There is also the business of the African tribes' selling captives to the European slavers.

The English did enslave the American Indians as well; particullarly in Massachusetts and Virginia. For whatever reason, the practice did fade. In the Spanish Empire, the Spanish enslaved the natives.

When I was in California in high school, I worked construction. Many sites hired casual labourers. You were supposed to be eighteen. When you went to the hiring table,those guys did not even look up from their PW. They asked you "name, SSN, DOB". Then they handed you a card, pointed in a general direction and said "Go over there and ask for __________________ and ask him what to do." At the end of the day, you went to the pay trailer, handed in your card in an opening with bars and a dirty window around it. They took your card and handed you an envelope with cash in it.

_Ur spilling doant neethur_

There is an old tune, that, at one point was a kiddie song alternately called _Where do you work-a-John?_ or _The Delaware Lackawanna Song_. It was based on what transpired when an Italian immigrant was getting off of the boat and was confronted by U.S. Customs and Immigration.

AGENT: What is your name?

IMMIGRANT: John

A: Where do you live, John?

I: Hoboken-a-New-Jairsay

A: Do you have a job, John?

I: Yes, I have-a-job.

A: Where do you work, John?

I: Delaware Lackawann'

A: What do you do there, John?

I: I poosh, I poosh, I poosh.






Louisiana, despite its French heritage and its legal system's being based on _Code Napoléon_, did try to supporess Cajun French in the late nineteenth and early twentieth centuries. Finally, it did back down. In te 1960, Louisiana did found CODIFIL to preserve the Cajun dialect. It had its growing pains. At one point, it had a Director who thought that students should be exposed only to _Français Métropolitain_ and should not be exposed to the Cajun dialect until the University level, and, only if they so chose. There was much squabbling about that. Finally, that Director did step aside. Now, in immersion schools in Louisiana, almost all high school students are exposed to the Cajun dialect, many at the junior high school level and even some at the elementary level. They do teach _Français Métropolitain_ in the immersion schools, and, should. If you are trying to preserve the Cajun dialect, you do, however, have to expose students to it at an early age. Of course, you do stress the differences.

As a result, you are getting many young Cajuns who will speak the dialect, but, obviously have studied _Français Métropolitain._

In our market, Uber could raise X rates to $2,75 the mile and lose few customers. If it wanted to offer a cheap alternative, it could do so through POOL and allow drivers to opt in or out. In addition, it could create a set of lower standards for drivers and vehicles restricted to POOL, only.

It would keep most of its customers in this market. It also could create something or modify POOL to accommodate those budget minded users.

I did that work when I was in high school in California. I learned more than a little from it and it taught me not to be afraid of [donkey]-busting work.

Many of my customers from Cincinnati tell me that half the UberX drivers are these retired corporate types. They get up and go to Icky-D's and sit with a bunch of older people and have a long brekkie. Then, they go drive for a few hours. After that, they head to the Community Centre or Senior Centre for a few hours. Finally, they go home. It gives them something to fill out their days.

You get a few Haitians in New York, as well. There are not many from there in the Capital of Your Nation. The best doctor that I ever had was at Kaiser. Her father came here from Haiti and drove a cab in New York. When I went to see her, it was one of the few times that I looked forward to going to the doctor. She found my Cajun French a bit curious, but she said that the Haitians were aware of the dialect's existence.
[/QUOTE]
My parents came here from Italy, the first thing they had done was tell a banker they had an offer that he couldn't refuse.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

AUD, that wuz, like, the most impressive thing, like, ever on the interweb


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> It is not so true. We are afraid of having a kid in US since having a child in US is very expensive.
> Let's count the kids. I have only one who was born in my former country. No more kid in US.
> How many kids you have had?


Agree with you. I have 2. We immigrants are not babies machine. Go to Utah . Americans making kids like crazy . Let's not blame immigrants all the time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

got a p said:


> i think your english is decent, it will get better the longer you live here. so long as you don't deliberately not speak it bc of pride or racism. i knew a guy who has lived here more than a decade and barely speaks a lick of english due to a combination of those two reasons. they usually go hand in hand.
> 
> i'm kind of a weird one but i believe in both amnesty for undocumented immigrants and a wall - with of course the help of drones cameras, and all available technology that would help. the logic behind it is most of the people that are here illegally are just as capable and hardworking as anyone, but technically the government should have payed more attention to the massive amount of border hopping and stepped up on protecting the border. since whats done is done may as well put every undocumented through the immigration process that is already here assuming they pass the usual acceptance that is required of anyone seeking residency traditionally.
> 
> it would take some time and we may have to cut back on new immigrants for a while as there would be a massive amount of processing, i'd estimate around 20 million, probably 1-3% wouldn't pass - serious violence offenders and possible national security threats. after the dust settled we could ge back to the usual 1/2 million or a million a year or w/e it is.


In my perspective, there are two types of people groups who are trying to get into US.
First group who just want a job ( which is low pay and no American would do like agricultural related and street cleaning.) are mostly coming from Mexico. They know that they are not entitled to have asylum status or refugee status. They just want to get a job to support their families. I strongly believe that government should introduce a program for them like they can work in US, can go visit to their families but not allowing their family members staying in US. Like this program will stop their illegal migrating into US and staying illegally forever. Then, Government will have no burden for their free health care. If Government does that way, they will be going home after they had enough money. Right now, they couldn't be able to pass the border as they wish. So they decided to stay low profile in US with their families and they don't wish to go back.
Second group are seeking refugees status through legal process and wish to stay forever, and don't want to go back never. This is now we are seeing in Mexico borders. They are real threat to US. They are trying to get into US with their big families They also want American's jobs and see to have Government's free supports. Some are fleeing away from Wars but most of them are fleeing into US while they see there is a good chance to get in. US government could do better than what they are doing right now. Like open a safety camp in their countries. providing shelters to stay, giving out some kinds of refugees documents but just let them stay in their own countries. Create job opportunity near by camps. Build some factories there. When they get settled, they will not wish to come into US. Government also need to revise granting asylum status. Current one is a joke which makes people to lie and could be able to have asylum status easily. 80% pass through current one.
But why there are fleeing as refugees all around the world. US creates them by creating unstabilities there. CIA provides arms and money to anti government groups and support wars against their own governments. If immigration are real threat to US, US should stop threatening stability of foreign countries as well. Otherwise, there will be more refugees trying to get into US. It will never stop.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I get tired of only measuring success by how much money you make. These friends will make this money and buy lots of things. At their death all of their money will be divided between their relatives. The things they bought and cherished will be sold at a yard sale for 10 cents on the dollar. I don't know what happens after death but I believe memories will travel with you. I fill my mind with memories and I am very successful at doing so.


Money is important. You can't deny that. Else all these folks wouldn't be complaining that immigrants are taking away their jobs or lowering their wages.
If financial well doing is not considered success, then this thread doesn't make sense.
Regarding me and my friends, you don't worry about that. We come from very conservative and family-oriented background. Our father is God's shadow on us, and paradise lies beneath our mother's feet. Our money will be put to good use, it will earn us parents' prayers and siblings' love and affection. My first savings of $5000 was put towards my parents' pilgrimage to Mecca. That was my dream in life, to help my poor parents with the pilgrimage.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

What is the topic again¿


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Perpetually large numbers of LEGAL Third World immigrants into the rideshare business has enabled Uber and Lyft to pay poor wages and treat their drivers with contempt.

Unless someone can present credible evidence to the contrary, the vast majority of immigrant rideshare drivers are LEGAL immigrants.

Immigration advocates constantly use the phrase "stop blaming immigrants" as a way to muzzle their opponents and stifle debate on the topic of immigration.

High rates of Third World immigration is a wage killer in the rideshare business.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Perpetually large numbers of LEGAL Third World immigrants into the rideshare business has enabled Uber and Lyft to pay poor wages and treat their drivers with contempt.
> 
> Unless someone can present credible evidence to the contrary, the vast majority of immigrant rideshare drivers are LEGAL immigrants.
> 
> ...


 It is nothing new, nativists hated Italians and Jews as well in the past. Driving a taxi or Uber is not a good job in any culture or country in the world. If you were born here and had all these opportunities around you, and you're still driving for Uber, then I'm sorry to say that you have been a failure. The fact that you're competing with immigrants who just landed here, shows that you have been a failure


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I married a legal immigrant. Her job, my investments allow me to do RS part-time. As long as I break even don’t care about pay. I might be a wage killer¿


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> What is the topic again¿


&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> you have been a failure


Yikes, there is that wide paint brush again. I worked for 40+ years; 32 at same company. I retired. Did the school volunteer dance for years, then RS. Ain't no failure, thankyouverymuch. 
Pretty sizable percent of drivers ARE retired. Do keep that in mind when u whip out that wide paint brush.....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Yikes, there is that wide paint brush again. I worked for 40+ years; 32 at same company. I retired. Did the school volunteer dance for years, then RS. Ain't no failure, thankyouverymuch.
> Pretty sizable percent of drivers ARE retired. Do keep that in mind when u whip out that wide paint brush.....


Yeah what he said.... There are a few of us who have our shyt together....

That's right we married sugar momma's.... So suck it.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Yikes, there is that wide paint brush again. I worked for 40+ years; 32 at same company. I retired. Did the school volunteer dance for years, then RS. Ain't no failure, thankyouverymuch.
> Pretty sizable percent of drivers ARE retired. Do keep that in mind when u whip out that wide paint brush.....


If you're a part time driver who drives for these companies for some pocket change, then your fine at this age. But if at this age, ride share money pays your bills, then I'm sorry to say that you have been a big failure.
Watch me when I'm your age then, I will have half a dozen houses making me $$$. I've been in the US for like 7 years now, and I already have a net worth of $200,000+. I see plenty of Americans of my age spending lives of rodents in the streets. Sorry, but you can't blame me for that.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Albert Einstein was an immigrant. Period.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Albert Einstein was an immigrant. Period.


Oh no, these guys are fine with Albert Einstein, because he was German. These racist losers have problem with 3rd world country immigrants. Somehow it gives them pleasure over their sore butts when they attack 3rd world country immigrants.
They also love Milania Trump. She is adding her ***** to the economy.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Oh no, these guys are fine with Albert Einstein, because he was German. These racist losers have problem with 3rd world country immigrants. Somehow it gives them pleasure over their sore butts when they attack 3rd world country immigrants.
> They also love Milania Trump. She is adding her @@@@@ to the economy.


Well said.... I do kinda like Milania.. doesn't hurt she's hot...


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

And one more thing. Third world countries are third world because of their finances. Otherwise when it comes to morality, family values, some of those countries are amazing. I don't want to boast, but my parents have 8 children, boy we worship our parents. The reason why we brothers live together is because of our parents.
We have a guest house, it can accommodate 30 people at once. It is open 24/7 for guests and travelers. My father is retired, and we take care of him.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You don't know anything about me or other Americans doing this job, but that doesn't stop you from passing judgement.

Like most American drivers, this is my second job, and if not for the perpetually high numbers of Third World immigrant replacement drivers, it would be a good-paying job the way it used to be.

Back in the early days, more than a few Americans with good-paying jobs including professionals were so impressed with the good pay and the ability to work when they want, they quit their jobs and drove full time. They soon regretted their decision when recently arrived Third World immigrants started to flock into rideshare, at which point Uber and Lyft started slashing rates.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> If you were born here and had all these opportunities around you, and you're still driving for Uber, then I'm sorry to say that you have been a failure. The fact that you're competing with immigrants who just landed here, shows that you have been a failure


Word for word, that mini-paragraph has been used ad nauseem by immigration advocates on this website.


Virginia is for lovers said:


> The fact that you're competing with immigrants who just landed here, shows that you have been a failure


So has this one.

Uncle Sam's immigration policy of importing labor to "compete" against American workers is the real failure here, and that failure is to put the interests of Americans first.

Your posts display contempt for Americans and arrogance.

If your country of origin and culture was so spectacular, you'd still be there. Instead, you came to this country and bad-mouthed the people who took you in.

Instead of gratitude, you display contempt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know anything about me or other Americans doing this job, but that doesn't stop you from passing judgement.
> 
> Like most American drivers, this is my second job, and if not for the perpetually high numbers of Third World immigrant replacement drivers, it would be a good-paying job the way it used to be.
> 
> ...


This job used to be good because Uber was taking losses on your behalf. Uber was trying to grow. Honey moon time is over. Now make as much money as a cabby does.
I am wondering, how long have you been driving for Uber? And what kind of money were you making that you can't make now? I started like 4 1/2 years ago, and now Uber is like 20% of my whole income. You are a big failure if you still depend on Uber big time. Were you so stupid that you taught that this would keep going like this. All of us knew that this gig was not gonna last, it was too good to be true. 6.0X surge trips were paying 3X tax rates, although our expenses were much lower than taxis


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

We have a saying that "One couldn't drink up all Ocean Water himself" which mean We all can share the market with every one. Don't need to fight over a market which you don't actually own.
When Uber and Lyft's employees had seen this thread, they would have laughed out loud. Shame on You guys who don't like new drivers joining in, who don't like non English speakers drive, and who don't like non tip riders. Just shame on you.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> This job used to be good because Uber was taking losses on your behalf. Uber was trying to grow. Honey moon time is over. Now make as much money as a cabby does.
> I am wondering, how long have you been driving for Uber? And what kind of money were you making that you can't make now? I started like 4 1/2 years ago, and now Uber is like 20% of my whole income. You are a big failure if you still depend on Uber big time.


You don't know what you're talking about.

Whatever losses Uber's taken over the years is certainly hasn't been on the drivers' "behalf", it was taken to make the founders and investors incredibly rich, which it has (Travis cashed out for a cool $3 billion).

Both the pay and the fares were much higher in the early days, and the pax paid those higher fares gladly.

I've been driving for over 2 years.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> I've been driving for over 2 years.


 You're a little baby, kiddo!!! You have no clue what you're talking about. When you little boy opened your eyes in the world of ride sharing, this gig was bad already. Smart people saved their money, bought a little house somewhere, invested some of it and now we are not panicking. Dumb folks wasted all their money, and first of all they didn't even work harder when this gig was really good. And now they're crying with their sore asses and blaming the immigrants for all this. Winners never complain, it's the losers who look for scapegoats to put the blame on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> When Uber and Lyft's employees had seen this thread, they would have laughed out loud.


They've been laughing out loud for years at the 1970s taxi rates they pay their drivers.

The fuel that powers Uber exploitation machine are new signups, so you're correct, I don't want hordes of new people signing upi to drive.

And yes, non-tippers can eff themselves.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Whatever losses Uber's taken over the years is certainly hasn't been on the drivers' "behalf", it was taken to make the founders and investors incredibly rich, which it has (Travis cashed out for a cool $3 billion).
> 
> ...


It is as well known as a business strategy. First Uber and Lyft tried to attract drivers with high paid. A lot of employees had quit their jobs and jumped into rideshare. Once they have more than enough drivers, Both Uber and Lyft have been trying to take over the market by offering lower fare fees. You all were tricked by Uber and Lyft. 
Lowering fare fees to riders are not anything related with immigrant drivers. Even if no immigrants drivers were in rideshare market, Both Uber and Lyft would keep trying to rule the market. This is a business and they will keep doing this way. Why they are trying to use Auto pilot cars in the rideshare business? It is because they want to reduce the fares more and try to steal market from each other. 
So, Please be wise. Find your escape plan which is what you will need for your own good.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You're a little baby, kiddo!!! You have no clue what you're talking about. When you little boy opened your eyes in the world of ride sharing, this gig was bad already. Smart people saved their money, bought a little house somewhere, invested some of it and now we are not panicking. Dumb folks wasted all their money, and first of all they didn't even work harder when this gig was really good. And now they're crying with their sore asses and blaming the immigrants for all this. Winners never complain, it's the losers who look for scapegoats to put the blame on.


Again, you don't know what you're talking about.

High rates of Third World immigration enabled Uber to kill driver wages, and whether you like it or not, that's a fact.

Save your lectures for someone else.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Well said.... I do kinda like Milania.. doesn't hurt she's hot...


Here we go again... Constantly modifying people's posts.... I wasn't even confrontational this time... Good Lord.. get a life... Now that's confrontational


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Again, you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> High rates of Third World immigration enabled Uber to kill driver wages, and whether you like it or not, that's a fact.
> 
> Save your lectures for someone else.


If you had received some solid parenting, you wouldn't be a loser like you are right now. But be glad that at least you are something, and you didn't end up in the streets like a rodent, like the ones that I see in every major city. Pretty sure they blame the immigrants for their stupid decisions in life. God, I love capitalism.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Most workers get raises as time goes on, not pay cuts

The lowering of fares had everything to do with immigrant drivers because without the massive influx of immigrants into rideshare. 

Uber and Lyft were able to cut fares and driver pay BECAUSE of the massive influx of Third World immigrants into rideshare. Once the pay cuts started, most American drivers quit, and they haven't returned.

If Uber and Lyft were ethical companies, drivers wouldn't need an "escape plan".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

the paint brush being used here keeps getting wider and wider.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> If you had received some solid parenting, you wouldn't be a loser like you are right now. But be glad that at least you are something, and you didn't end up in the streets like a rodent, like the ones that I see in every major city. Pretty sure they blame the immigrants for their stupid decisions in life. God, I love capitalism.


I'm sure there are plenty of "rodents" in your home country.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of "rodents" in your home country.


Because wars killed their parents. Drugs, alcohol and sex killed you &#129335;‍♂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

i feel a thread lock coming on once the moderator's lunch break is over.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> i feel a thread lock coming on once the moderator's lunch break is over.


So what?

If you notice, no one has presented a factual rebuttal to my point that high immigration rates killed driver wages.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> Drugs, alcohol and sex killed you &#129335;‍♂


Those vices are all over the world, including your home country.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you notice


I"m sad to say I've read all the notes in this thread. Very very sad. I would say 'off topic' but that drum broke a while ago.

And the wide brush being used by one member is astounding.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I"m sad to say I've read all the notes in this thread. Very very sad. I would say 'off topic' but that drum broke a while ago.
> 
> And the wide brush being used by one member is astounding.


Off topic?

Last time I checked, the title of this thread is
*Hating on immigrants for our low compensation*


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you’re enjoying being in America, you’re enjoying the work of illegal/legal immigrants.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Off topic?


no part of this thread is 'advice'. Just saying.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

See if you find my tone offensive, then that's your problem. But this is what it is. Anybody who is struggling at the age of 40, if you sit with them, they have tales of stupid decisions. Otherwise there's no reason that you could struggle in this amazing country. Age 20-35 is the golden period. Those 15 years either make you or break you. No immigrant is to be blamed for your stupidity in those 15 years. And for heavens sakes, get married and grow up when you are 22. Don't be a 35 year old baby.
Peace.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> So what?
> 
> If you notice, no one has presented a factual rebuttal to my point that high immigration rates killed driver wages.
> 
> ...


where's the PDF link to the study that correlates immigration rates to wages?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> See if you find my tone offensive, then that's your problem. But this is what it is. Anybody who is struggling at the age of 40, if you sit with them, they have tales of stupid decisions. Otherwise there's no reason that you could struggle in this amazing country. Age 20-35 is the golden period. Those 15 years either make you or break you. No immigrant is to be blamed for your stupidity in those 15 years. And for heavens sakes, get married and grow up when you are 22. Don't be a 35 year old baby.
> Peace.


There's an age that you're supposed to be married by? Is there a singles tax if you're not married by this age? -o:


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> There's an age that you're supposed to be married by? -o:


Marriage makes you a man. It is upto you how soon you want to be a man and a responsible dude with balls.
Father of a kid is telling you this.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Marriage makes you a man. It is upto you how soon you want to be a man and a responsible dude with balls.
> Father of a kid is telling you this.


Oh OK. You said it - so it must be true then. Nevermind people that are married and are horrible parents.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> Oh OK. You said it - so it must be true then. Nevermind people that are married and are horrible parents.


Get your parents involved in the marriage process, nothing will go wrong. Problem is today's society. Sleeping around like cats and dogs all their lives is not an issue, marriage is an issue. Having 10 sexuals partners in their life is not an issue, but loving your one only sexual partner(your wife) is an issue. The society is just ****ed up. You may call me a boring crazy head conservative, but I don't care. I was taught to be a married man, not to sleep around like animals. Animals don't need marriage for sex, human do.

We went really off topic here. Sorry.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> where's the PDF link to the study that correlates immigration rates to wages?


I've found that generally that is a spewed opinion vs facts. Usually from white people moaning about wages for jobs that said white people don't want to begin with.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Actually, the flooding _has_ stopped. Mexico has partnered with Trump to turn immigrants around, and those captured in the US are no longer "released" into to United States but are sent back. Meanwhile, several hundred miles of wall has already been built already despite the stonewalling by Democrats.
> #MAGA :thumbup:





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Guber because someone is an immigrant doesn't make them Mexican nor does it make them illegal. Throughout US history legal immigrants have flooded into the United States. Most immigrant low skill workers are from the Middle East(no offense) from my personal experience.


The OP mention "flooding." Legal immigration has not flooded the system. _Illegal _immigration has flooded the system.
No where in my post did I refer to Mexicans as flooding the system. In my post I stated that Mexico has "_partnered_" with Trump to turn back the flood, and that flood has been coming from Central America countries _south _of Mexico's border. You're correct that there are illegals coming from countries overseas, but the largest flood of illegal immigration was coming from El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The OP mention "flooding." Legal immigration has not flooded the system. _Illegal _immigration has flooded the system.
> No where in my post did I refer to Mexicans as flooding the system. In my post I stated that Mexico has "_partnered_" with Trump to turn back the flood, and that flood has been coming from Central America countries _south _of Mexico's border. You're correct that there are illegals coming from countries overseas, but the largest flood of illegal immigration was coming from El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras.


Most immigrants are legal. Okay instead of me saying Mexican, I will just say of Latin descent :rollseyes:

Guber we all isn't ignorant, we know exactly what type of immigrants you are referring to if you say the Trump administration. Let's just say his main focus isn't the Canadian border and I will leave it there.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Most immigrants are legal.


 Yes and there is no point in being illegal in the US. There is simply no room to grow. Illegals can't grow. That kind of life sucks unless it is a question of your life and death.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Transportador said:


> Yeah and so we have a shortage of labors now. Who is going to clean the hotel rooms, cook in the kitchens, raise rich people's kids, and drive Uber?


Last time I checked, my hotel room was clean, my meal was served on time, and there were no shortage of Uber drivers (non-English speaking drivers anyway).
Maybe it's time to focus on increasing immigration for high-skilled workers like doctors and code-writers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

To all the immigrants at the Airport terminals...
Sitting in the trunk of the car and talking is not cool....you are welcome 🙏


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> Learn English if in USA. Learn Spanish if immigrating to Central America.


I've got a young kid that works for me in Mexico. He's looking at taking English classes so he can get a commercial pilots license. He asked me about coming up here to immerse himself in "the culture" and hopefully learn English faster.

I told him to forget about it, everyone here speaks Spanish.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

observer said:


> everyone here speaks Spanish.


I can decipher it and occasionally string together a few sentences. If I try to go beyond that, it rapidly becomes Italian. What I find odd is that despite there being several million unilingual Francophones in Canada, Québec French still takes more than a little from English. When I lived up there, it was mostly literal translations or English words spelled and pronounced as a Francophone would write and say them. The younger Francophones, though, do take more English words and just use them as they are in English.

The middle aged and older Québecois do not have too much trouble understanding Cajun French and even are aware of its peculiarities. The younger ones have a few problems, but not as many as someone from Europe or Francophone Africa, as there are many similarities between Québec and Cajun French.

A year or two back, I had some people from _Cirque Du Soleil_. They were younger. They could tell that I was speaking Cajun French, but, I did have to repeat myself once or twice and had to translate a Cajun word or two into Québecois.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can decipher it and occasionally string together a few sentences. If I try to go beyond that, it rapidly becomes Italian. What I find odd is that despite there being several million unilingual Francophones in Canada, Québec French still takes more than a little from English. When I lived up there, it was mostly literal translations or English words spelled and pronounced as a Francophone would write and say them. The younger Francophones, though, do take more English words and just use them as they are in English.
> 
> The middle aged and older Québecois do not have too much trouble understanding Cajun French and even are aware of its peculiarities. The younger ones have a few problems, but not as many as someone from Europe or Francophone Africa, as there are many similarities between Québec and Cajun French.
> 
> A year or two back, I had some people from _Cirque Du Soleil_. They were younger. They could tell that I was speaking Cajun French, but, I did have to repeat myself once or twice and had to translate a Cajun word or two into Québecois.


I can figure out written French but not spoken.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I've found that generally that is a spewed opinion vs facts. Usually from white people moaning about wages for jobs that said white people don't want to begin with.


That's a myth that the immigration lobbyists love to trot out and it remains false not matter how many times it's repeated.

We've been told a zillion times that no Americans are willing to do jobs such as pick lettuce, to which I say if the salary for lettuce pickers was suddenly increased to $200,000 per year, you'd have more "white people" applying to be lettuce pickers than there are white people in the states of Utah and Wyoming combined.

The fact is American workers aren't willing to do those jobs at the crappy rates of pay they currently offer, but raise the pay high enough, and American workers will flock to those jobs.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

mbd said:


> To all the immigrants at the Airport terminals...
> Sitting in the trunk of the car and talking is not cool....you are welcome &#128591;


Dumping your parents and visiting them like every year is not cool. Infact, it is subhuman. Just trying to humanize you and civilize you. You are welcome &#128591;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Dumping your parents and visiting them like every year is not cool. Infact, it is subhuman. Just trying to humanize you and civilize you. You are welcome &#128591;


Civilize who?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Civilize who?


 The vast majority of Americans who leave their parents and visit them like once every year


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That's a myth that the immigration lobbyists love to trot out and it remains false not matter how many times it's repeated.
> 
> We've been told a zillion times that no Americans are willing to do jobs such as pick lettuce, to which I say if the salary for lettuce pickers was suddenly increased to $200,000 per year, you'd have more "white people" applying to be lettuce pickers than there are white people in the states of Utah and Wyoming combined.
> 
> The fact is American workers aren't willing to do those jobs at the crappy rates of pay they currently offer, but raise the pay high enough, and American workers will flock to those jobs.


As I see clearly is that you don't see things from a corner of doing business. Let's say your thought was true and business owner paying high salary to their employees to do things. There are plenty of same business out of US and they will beat US based business with lower price. Those business in US will go bankrupt and every one losing jobs including business owners. Is that what you don't see. Apple moving to China is a good example of showing big difference on everything between US workers and Chinese workers.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Surely there are good things in the US, like rule of law, laws against discrimination etc. But family values here suck. As an immigrant I will never adopt the family values here. Hell no, no ****en way. Mother can go to jail for slapping her son. Are you kidding me? Is this some ****en joke? 
MY MOTHER OWNS ME. If I call the police on my mother, the police should be the first to kick my butt. Crime? Disrespecting and disobeying my mother, the lady who kept me in her womb for 9 months.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> As I see clearly is that you don't see things from a corner of doing business. Let's say your thought was true and business owner paying high salary to their employees to do things. There are plenty of same business out of US and they will beat US based business with lower price. Those business in US will go bankrupt and every one losing jobs including business owners. Is that what you don't see. Apple moving to China is a good example of showing big difference on everything between US workers and Chinese workers.


You're introducing a different topic that's irrelevant to the point of my post.

My post debunks the myth that immigrants are needed to do a bunch of jobs that American workers won't do.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

If I ever get into politics which pretty unlikely as I have no interest in politics. I will fight for this law to be implemented. "Once the parents are over the age of 60, their children are responsible for their financial needs. But with two conditions. 1) The parents are needy. 2) The children can afford to fulfill their parents' financial needs"
If the parents don't take care of their young children, they can go to jail for that. Similarly, if the adult children who can afford it, don't take care of their old parents, they can go to jail for that.
The government should have the power to take money out of the children's accounts and give it to the parents.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Surely there are good things in the US, like rule of law, laws against discrimination etc. But family values here suck. As an immigrant I will never adopt the family values here. Hell no, no @@@@en way. Mother can go to jail for slapping her son. Are you kidding me? Is this some @@@@en joke?
> MY MOTHER OWNS ME. If I call the police on my mother, the police should be the first to kick my butt. Crime? Disrespecting and disobeying my mother, the lady who kept me in her womb for 9 months.


Must be good things.... Cuz they just keep coming here as if they ain't got a home of their own... Who made us nursemaid... Fix ya damn country ... Stay outta mine... Problem solved....


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Must be good things.... Cuz they just keep coming here as if they ain't got a home of their own... Who made us nursemaid... Fix ya damn country ... Stay outta mine... Problem solved....


Hey I came here legally unlike your criminal ancestors :wink: When did this country become yours? Display of criminal genes at its best.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Hey I came here legally unlike your criminal ancestors :wink: When did this country become yours?


When I was BORN HERE... Unlike you so ummmm ..... Me


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You make a valid point, American youth are spoiled, they think money grows on trees.


Go to Northern Washington state, where there are very few immigrant workers. You notice all the Busboys the dishwashers and the cooks are American Kids.

Just an observation. I was a dishwasher at 16, a busboy at 17.

American kids will work, if there is work to do.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> When I was BORN HERE... Unlike you so ummmm ..... Me


 That doesn't matter. Your filthy ancestors slaughtered millions and stole their land. Shame on you for defending them. I guess you can't help those criminal genes in you :wink:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> When I was BORN HERE... Unlike you so ummmm ..... Me


Where's your family from? When did they get here? They were immigrants.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> That doesn't matter. Your filthy ancestors slaughtered millions and stole their land. Shame on you for defending them. I guess you can't help those criminal genes in you :wink:


All of our filthy ancestors slaughtered people, it's what humans do.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

My ancestors are _ursus americanus, _so...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hmmm. as a datapoint walk through a new housing development while it is being built. What do you see? What do you hear?

hint: no white people working up a sweat.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> That doesn't matter. Your filthy ancestors slaughtered millions and stole their land. Shame on you for defending them. I guess you can't help those criminal genes in you :wink:


Hoe I was born in the 70's get over yourself... Go pick some lettuce or something...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

You are ignoring content by this member. Show ignored content

best invention ever.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Where's your family from? When did they get here? They were immigrants.
> 
> 
> All of our filthy ancestors slaughtered people, it's what humans do.


No sir, I have my family tree up to 20+ generations. They were all fine decent people unlike your ancestors who were thieves and thugs and were put on boats sailing towards America. Too bad there weren't any background checks back then, and Europe got away with sending all their scum here.



Jon Stoppable said:


> My ancestors are _ursus americanus, _so...


If that term refers to the native American tribes, then thank you for letting me in your land sir &#128591;. Respects.  And rest assured that neither me nor my ancestors have any blood of your innocent and awesome ancestors in our sleeves


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

"Native" Americans were migrants too. We freakin' _evolved _here 5 million years ago. :coolio:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> My ancestors are _ursus americanus, _so...





Virginia is for lovers said:


> No sir, I have my family tree up to 20+ generations. They were all fine decent people unlike your ancestors who were thieves and thugs and were put on boats sailing towards America. Too bad there weren't any background checks back then, and Europe got away with sending all their scum here.
> 
> 
> If that term refers to the native American tribes, then thank you for letting me in your land sir &#128591;. Respects


Uh no... That just the Latin for the brown bear, or Grisly bear.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

That's _ursus arctos._


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> "Native" Americans were migrants too. We freakin' _evolved _here 5 million years ago. :coolio:


You guys are the true owners of America ☺
My favorite Centurion from the cartoon Centurions is the Apache John Thunder &#128526;
Native Americans are awesome.

Apache Centurion John Thunder


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

You aren't following me. Let me try again--Native Americans are delicious.


----------

